# feb 08 mamas! july is here!



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

ha! my first time starting the new thread! wish i had more time to think of a clever title, maybe if i think of one i'll edit it. how do you edit a title?
--------
link to last month: http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1092603

my post:

i just somehow lost all my quotes for responding too. well, here goes!

rynna- for a wonderful weekend for you. that is nuts about bear's allergies, what about eggs? and um, what else is in cheese but dairy?
poor little ears. meh. it just sounds sucky and hard right now

sarah lynne- congrts on the job!!! i'm sorry to hear about your grandpa but glad to hear that he was prepared and ready. i love my mom's parents a lot and luckily they were pretty young when they had kids so they're only in their early 70's.

dea- i'm sorry to hear that the other babe is for sure gone. i admire your composure in how you handled your mil. my best friend had a miscarriage and i handled it beastly. i'm lucky she still talks to me, so i've definitely grown into accepting mama's grief more because it's like, no matter what happened, or at what time, it's the dream of the baby that's gone, the thinking about sharing your life with a new little meep that you mourn.

i have nothing helpful to offer about bf'ing the new one but i hope you find soe answers!

slgt- my mate and i were gifted too, i went to public school all the way, and he went to some fancy schmancy hippy dippy boarding school. i'm not sure that either of us turned out better than the other, i lack motivation and he has other issues, but i think he had a hell of a lot more fun and enjoyment in school than i did. i also noticed that less of his identity is tied up in his intelligence than mine. i'm not sure why but i think that the external motivation of grades messed with my head.

which is to say, i'm hoping we can homeschool l. and l. but finances may dictate otherwise.

okay, l. is here to read the long winter. oh!! l. news! her two newest most helpful words are stuck and carrier. i'll hear her little voice say stuck! and i go into the living room and she's stuck on a cushion, so cute. and carrier is her way of asking to be up in the ergo, it's nice because she can be close to me after i get home from work without throwing out my back. she must weigh at least 25-27 pounds. she's a little beefcake.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Checking in. Carrie, cheese has colourings as well as milk which can trigger reactions, but if Bear's reacting to cheese then it's a sign that he reacts to more than just one or two of the proteins in cows milk and there's less likelihood of him growing to tolerate it. Annato is used a lot, though, which I believe is a grain related to wheat. Fingers crossed that's that's what it is.

Yesterday's ultrasound went well, there's only one but he's measuring ahead- 17 weeks for the most part instead of 15+5. He looks so persony, though- I can't get over how long his little legs were. I'm a bit smitten right now







I'm glad we decided to continue with the pregnancy.
Then we had a lovely evening with my best friend, who was babysitting my two littles (Steve couldn't get the time off work)- I took the boys over with me and we sat and ate too much pizza and the kids ran around with few clothes on and played in the sprinkler and it was just nice. Please, let it rain. Soon. It's too darned hot and my feet are swollen.
And River, well, he's a big boy now. Given half a chance he'll run away to see what happens, he's talking, asking for things, snuggly, loveable, infuriating- his favourite game in the world is standing on his toybox throwing things out of the window and still just absolutely scrumptious


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Oh, right. July.







X-post:

Senior Member

Join Date: Apr 2003
Location: Solhaven, Vornavis
Posts: 14,540
Oh man, I can't believe I forgot to mention that Bear weighs twenty-seven and a half pounds!!! He's a moose! For some perspective from my end, before Bear my heaviest child didn't weigh 20 pounds until he was 19 months old, and was probably 30 months old before he weighed 27. Bella is still hovering around 30 pounds at 39 months, it's insane. The gastroenterologist was very pleased with Bear's weight, because now it's consistant with his height. He's still quite lean and muscular when compared with the average baby, but he's not *skinny* anymore since he started the 30 cal/oz formula. Weirdly Bear *loves* the stuff, and has been known to eat Neocate Jr. powder right out of the can. : But yes-- my moose baby. I'm rather excited that he's so big.

The allergist said a couple of things might be going on. First, Bear could be one of the 20% of kids who appear to have serious dairy allergies without having IgE mediated reactions (in other words, they can't be tested for them). Secondly, he could be allergic to corn or corn syrup, which would wholly explain the chocolate and apparently partially explain the dairy. Third, he could just be too young for testing and fourth, Bear could have no reaction because we've avoided dairy products as best we can.

I'm still flustered by the wheat, especially since his endoscopies were normal, but I'm told that because he's so young he may not have had enough damage to his intestines for them to appear abnormal enough to warrant biopsies at this point. So there's something of a mixed-blessing going on; Because we're catching things relatively early, we could get him cleared up but because it's so early we can't tell exactly what's wrong-- only that something is, in fact, wrong.

I have to call the ENT this morning. THRH missed the early trains, both of them, so I won't see him until tenish. Meh. I'm still in a rotten mood, and absolutely nothing happened last night to improve it. I've really got to work on this, I hate feeling crappy for no reason.


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend!

Ours was okay until today when I managed to dent the corner on the back bumper of the van. That lead to a breakdown over an eight year old who won't listen, Eli who won't sleep through the night anymore, and only three weeks left of maternity leave. I have been in tears off and on since this afternoon. Thankfully my husband wasn't mad about the van.

Thanks for letting me whine.

Quinn has gotten super smiley! She's so cute with her big, big smile. Her arms and legs go a mile a minute too!

*Helen* When you say him, does that mean you are having a him?


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

HI!
We had a busy long weekend. (I'm sad it's nearly over I love having Adam at home with me) We bought a new computer 'cause the other was getting a little long in the tooth and driving me crazy, and I bought loads of gifts for my niece and nephews, and sunscreen! For me, whoo! It's a powder and doesn't bother my skin. I can't even begin to explain how great that is!
And yesterday we sat in the car a lot in horrible traffic. oi.
And today gardening! FUN! (heh I baby wrangled and made muffins)

YAY!
I think some of the first trimester fog is lifting. Also I've broken down and started taking reglan for the nausea and heartburn. Life is nearly livable! I find it so funny when I pregnant how my appetite changes. Normally I have this conditioning in me that I MUST finish everything on my plate, but when I am pregnant I just cannot eat sometimes and I leave most of a plateful. I wonder if this is how "normal" people feel towards food. So weird. I wish it would carry over.
I had a slice of cake yesterday and I had a few bites and could not eat more, and normally I would have ate it all.... and yesterday I had no desire. So strange for me.

Okay off to be with my husband more.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

hi all!

so, that's interesting about the allergies. i have absolutely no experience with that stuff (knock on wood) but probably due to the biology/physiology/nutrition links it's pretty fascinating.

that seems like a good thing about bear's intestines not being damaged from the wheat allergy. we went wheat-free for about a month just for fun really, and it wasn't _terribly_ hard except when i bought the pre-made baking mixes that were super expensive.







i think, if i were to have to do it permanently, i'd buy the chick pea flour from an indian store, not organic but like $2 per big bag and maybe try to make my own rice flour. speaking of which, i've become entirely too dependent on krusteaz lately...

heather- i'm so sorry to hear about your bad day!!







i remember freaking out about two weeks before maternity leave was over with Linnaea, it was hard because she still seemed so little. i was getting so frustrated with Linnaea and sleep too and then i realized her last molar is coming in







any new teeth for Eli?

dea- yay gardening!! it just feels good, and i'm glad to hear that you are feeling better.

helen- yay good unltrasound! i'm glad you're happy about your bean. i remember when Lazlo was first born, like, the first time we nursed, the thought suddenly popped into my head, "i'm so sorry i didn't know it was YOU," because we had thought about terminating too but it was so crystal clear to me that if i'd only known that i was thinking that about him i would have never even considered it. i should remember that when he's driving me crazy.

we're off to the dentist tomorrow so Lazlo can get 4 of the eight fillings he needs







i can't believe he has cavities between each set of molars, $1200, luckily the dentist takes payments.

in Linnaea news, she somehow learned the word "kale," for peas. now she'll holler for kale but really she wants peas, i'm not sure how to fix it. i've tried pretty much everything...


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Hello all!

Sarah Lynne, my goodness what a rollercoaster ride. Congrats on the job. I"m so very sorry about the loss of your grandfather.

Rynna, I have no idea how you manage all you have on your plate, but your determination always impresses me. You get it all done. My hat is off to you.

Carrie, I owe you a PM. I'm not on facebook that much (since I'm BBing from work) so I hope you don't mind that. Or I can e-mail you. Either way.

Helen, wow, you might have a big one on your hands, and as someone else said, is it a known that it's a boy on the way?

Dea, there's something so grounding about gardening. Pun not exactly intended, but welcomed. I, too, am amazed at your level-headedness with the less tactful folks around you. I wish I could tap into that.

Hello to everyone else, and I'm sure I've missed some folks.

Missed you all the past week and a half or so, but the break from all things computer was nice. Nearly computer-free my whole vacation. Not that we really went anywhere, but stayed around here and did a little this a little that. I hate to say it, but I'm glad to come back to work. It's far too chaotic with all the kids in the house and I need more structure in my life. DH has never been good at structure, so you can guess it's been crazy.

Let me say I've really enjoyed having the second oldest here. DSD-2, (I"m numbering by birth order now rather than age. DSD-1 is the one with the baby, DSD-2 is the hippie who has the great momma, DSS-3 and DSD-4 are the youngest before Nara), is just amazing (she's 17). She's in a group that does peer education for sex ed and gender roles and whatnot via stage acting, singing and other means. She's written songs for it and sings amazingly (something else I believe we have in common), and is just an amazing young woman. She's been having a difficult time here, tho, since she's not thrilled about DH's new, uh, *direction* and is constantly just doing the smile and make nice thing until she leaves whenever his *direction* comes up. I'll be sad to see her go this Sunday, but I know she's excited to get back to her home ground and not have to dance around the "pink elephant in the neon green tutu" (as her momma calls it).

The younger two, DSS-3 and DSD-4 and DD are amazing together. DSS is such an amazing big brother, he really looks out for the baby. And DSD-4 is DD's newest idol. She's always calling for her and roughhousing with her and they are just so sweet together. One thing that drives me NUTS is that when the DSC are here, we spend SO. MUCH. MORE. time in front of the TV. Ugh. Even Nara says DVD now. I've been trying so much harder to be active with her, but I admit I was much more tired on this "vacation" than I usually am. I think being at work recharges my batteries. I feel better already and I've only been here 2 hours. I would never make it as a SAHM.

WRT school. I'm very uncertain about this, though I have not done a whole lot of research on it. I'm sure both DH and I were gifted. I was in advance reading classes in my Catholic school (which was what they did with gifted people assigned them either advanced math or reading, not both, heh, my older sister was assigned advanced math classes), but was bored and constantly daydreaming in class. I could pull off low A's to high B's without doing any work (which was all I ever did) and sometimes wish I'd had parents who were emotionally available to give me the extra push to apply myself. It's still a problem today (applying myself), she says as she sits at work writing on a BB. DH was certainly gifted, he cut class regularly in elem school to go to the museums because he'd learn more there.

DH talks about wanting to HS Nara, but I'm worried about how much of that would include *direction.* I don't want her constantly indoctrinated into that, so it's still unsettled. I am hoping something like regular school plus at home enrichment would suffice. I don't know though, that girl is mighty smart. I'm sure I won't be sending her to Catholic school and other private schools around here are mostly Christian based and too pricey so they're out of the question. I did do well enough with the local public schools here, so I'm hoping they at least still offer some advanced choices.

WRT Nara, she's loving the extra attention around here, but seems frustrated with all the TV watching. When I'm home from work I try to do more action activities with her. I think part of that is where the temper tantrums come from (other stuff is just normal frustrations with toddlerhood's limitations). She wants to do and everyone else wants to sit. And when she's told no, she does not like it.

She's got a big list of words, I don't think I could count them all. Recently she's learned "let go!" and thinks it's hysterical to grab onto something while you're holding her and trying to walk away. She giggles and says "let go" and then grips tighter. It's almost like she's telling you your line. She does this when she scratches, too. She says "OW!" while trying to claw you. Yeah, she is still doing that. I've got the scratches on my face to prove it. But the more she grows, the more I can see that I'm going to have to keep on my toes with this one. heh, Oh yes I will.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

*subbing* I'll come update later!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

No, we don't know baby's a boy, I'm just assuming. In my shoes, do you blame me?









Teeny, your girls (both SD and Nara) sound gorgeous, the pair of them







I love the pink elephant euphemism.


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Hiya mommies. Just got back from a vacation weekend that was fun and relaxing. DH has today and tomorrow off, too, which is great.

Hanging in there at 11w4d, waiting for the nausea to totally go away. REALLY BORED with it!!

Uh oh, Robin's waking up from her nap. MOMMY! She says.


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Just saying hi and popping in to read. Thinking of you all. Back soon to write.

Oh yeah, and I jogged 7 miles last night. It was, by far, the most I have ever done, so I am pretty proud of myself today


----------



## Juise (Jun 14, 2007)

*Rynna* - I'm sorry about all the allergy troubles, that sucks







: I hope you get some answers and resolution soon.

*Sarah Lynne* - Yay for your job!







for your grandpa and







Even if they are ready doesn't mean it's easy.

*Dea* -







for Lefty I was still hoping along with you







You have every reason to grieve. I can't believe your MIL, that is such a crappy thing to do.

I'm glad your first trimester fog is lifting, feeling down just makes doing everything so hard.

*PlayaMama* - Oh I love "stuck!"







I'll have to try to get that one into Kaia's head. Maybe if she could get the "stuck" concept she wouldn't do some of the ridiculous and terrifying things she does. I swear she fears nothing, she just goes at it in a methodical little way, carefully being dangerous.









Aargh about the dentist! I'm always scared about Kaia's teeth, it's so bleedin hard to brush them! She loves brushing her own teeth, but I'm pretty sure that doesn't get the job done, though she tries hard. But she HATES us brushing them, it's such a fight every time. I don't know how anyone else does this! We only usually brush them once a day because it sucks so much, even though I know we should brush them twice







:

*Flapjack* - Yay for an ultrasound well done. I never had one, but I know if I ever had to I would be terribly excited









*BabyBump* - Ouch on the car. One of our daycare parents backed into our car last week, and of course DP, he's so laid back, he just told them it was fine without ever even looking at it







It's not horrible, but it sure isn't pretty even though as far as transportation and safety go, the car is no different, I'm still bummed about it. Ugh about maternity leave







That just doesn't seem like long enough. Hope the stress level comes down and I want to see some more pictures of your babies









*Teenytoona* - Hi!







I agree about the break, Even though I'm pretty into the computer and gaming (well.. was, now it's only when the baby goes down







) breaks from it always feels so refreshing to me.

Your DSC sound so, so sweet







: Kaia is so thrown off by the TV, too! She'd never really seen television before, we do have a set but it lives in a closed cupboard







But now that the older daycare kids are off school and here all day too, it's made an appearance a couple of times on rainy days. 12 kids cooped up in the house start to drive each other (and DP and me







) up the walls. Bad.







We've played them a couple Miyazaki films on those days and Kaia has no interest in it, she just plays with us and attempts to play with the kids and walks up in down in front of them trying to get their attention







She is so confused by the zombie faces.

Kaia's got just over 50 words right now, I have no idea whether that's hardly any or a lot for her age, but I wrote them all down the other day. "Ow" is definitely one of them. She points to your eye and says, "eye," points to your nose and says, "nose," points to your mouth and says, "mouth," then she touches your hair and says, "ow!"









*Smokeylo* - I'm sorry your struggling with nausea! That really does suck. I hope it leaves you alone soon. Kaia usually wakes up and says something, too. Mostly It's a long, low, pathetic, drawn out, "bbaaabbbbbbby"







But sometimes it's "mama," "papa," "hey," or "wow!"









Hi to *Mommy2Austin* hope we hear from you soon!

And grats, *lovetobemama*! I am not sure at this point in my life I could _live_ through a 7 mile run!







:

We had fun this weekend. DP's uncle has what used to be a hunting shack a few hours North of here, which has been made cabin-esk and got a brand spankin' new outhouse last year







It's out in the middle of nowhere in the midst of gorgeous woods and a lake or springs 15 minutes away. Every year his mum's side of his family get together up there for "The Greatest Fourth in the North"







It was Kaia's first time camping in a tent, DP was afraid to try it last year even though I wanted to







She LOVED it. BIG time. She was so funny, she was practically quivering with excitement the entire time we were there. I'll have to link some of the pics up when I get them uploaded.


----------



## Juise (Jun 14, 2007)

Heee, I just compared my post to Teeny's, and mine could almost give you a seizure!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Juise, I too am somewhat addicted to smilies.







I can't help it; They're *fun*. It's actually a huge improvement for me, as I've always been so very, very word-oriented. The smilies allow me to convey ideas without excessive loquacity, and that's always a bonus for me.









Teeny, you flatter me something awful.







I've been feeling remarkably inadequate today.







: I'm not operating on remotely enough sleep (which for me means less than three hours) and wow, I'm a space case. I've decided that I need to have a few calm weeks to just be normal and relaxed and get grownup crap done without spending money neither of us have so tHRH and I can climb into a cave for two days.







I've got to work on the 'not enough' issue I've been dealing with re: everything. It's getting old and it's making me bitter and angsty, just like a 14 year old or something. I'm not fond of angst.









Bear's skin is still a bit of a train wreck, but he's really much happier. That said, I have no idea what being wheat free will mean in practical terms for our family. Mike's already making a lot more rice, which is fine-- my kids LOVE rice & beans and will happily eat it with every meal (yes, even breakfast). They'll be very disappointed, though, to lose couscous (the favored pasta in these parts) and orzo (second favorite-- does this make them/us weird?







). We'll have to see how Bear does with kasha; it may be out because of the gluten, though, and that'd suck. Does anyone know if it's possible to be allergic to wheat *without* a gluten allergy/sensitivity?







In any case, wheat, dairy, egg, soy and peanuts are more than half of the Top 8.







At least it's only dairy, soy, and peanuts that seem to affect him by touch. Have I mentioned recently that I hate food allergies? I've never been fond of them, but watching my baby suffer over food?!







: It's so bloody depressing. Then of course, I feel guilty-- after all, Bear's the one who's in pain and there are other families that have more to deal with. Blech.

So: In search of allergy-friendly, low-cost food/meal alternatives.







Feel free to PM me with recipes, websites, etc. I loathe cooking, so things I don't have to cook are always a bonus... but of course, I realize that this is not remotely reasonable when it comes to cost. Lucky for me, there are LOADS of people in my life who *do* like to cook, and who love Bear enough to go through the insanity of washing anything that might at one point have come into contact with something resembling real food.







In other words, recipes that require actual cooking are welcome, too. No: Wheat, soy, dairy, egg, or peanuts.







:

I've only got one major food allergy to deal with myself: Sunflower seeds. Isn't that weird? I break out in hives if sunflower oil touches me, eating something with sunflower seeds or sunflower seed oil makes me wheeze, break out in hives, and I usually get a migraine too. Crazy, isn't it? I know a little girl with severe food allergies who eats Sunbutter instead of peanut butter; Her mom buys sunflower seeds in bulk, they use them instead of nuts in all kinds of things. It's incredible to me, because I have no trouble with peanuts or indeed with most nuts. Cashews and pistachios (my favorite of old, *whimper*) make me horribly ill but the rest don't phase me.







Weird.

Okay. I need to take something of a break from the internet... by which I mean, I'll be online but less, I hope. I need to be a real grownup.







: Wish me luck!

And







: to all of you ladies. Is it weird that I think of you as often as I think of friends I "know" in real life?


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Is it weird that I think of you as often as I think of friends I "know" in real life?

















Right back at you!! And all the rest of you, too!!


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Rynna, what about quinoa? It has a similar texture to couscous, so maybe that'll make your kiddos happy? Also if you toast it a little before you cook it (2:1 like rice) it's so yummy! or cook it with juice in it, yummy and sweet. Also a complete protein!
And since I'm talking about it. I like it toasted with a handful of cashews, then boil it with a handful of raisins, when it's all done add a chopped up tomato, red pepper and a big handful (or several) of spinach then add chopped avocado. Ohhhh soooo good. Finish with a drizzle of olive oil! Ohhhhhh.....

It's also good cooked in chicken stock and eaten with a little soy and butter, like buttery rice.

Hey I think my appetite is a little back!


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juise* 
Heee, I just compared my post to Teeny's, and mine could almost give you a seizure!









HAH! This is the first time I didn't use a single smiley! I think all the signature death did it to me.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 







Juise, I too am somewhat addicted to smilies.







I can't help it; They're *fun*. It's actually a huge improvement for me, as I've always been so very, very word-oriented. The smilies allow me to convey ideas without excessive loquacity, and that's always a bonus for me.









Teeny, you flatter me something awful.









And







: to all of you ladies. Is it weird that I think of you as often as I think of friends I "know" in real life?









Dude, maybe so because if I lived your life I"d probably be in the news about something very bad happening









I feel the same way about the folks here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovetobemama* 







Right back at you!! And all the rest of you, too!!

Ditto!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
Rynna, what about quinoa? It has a similar texture to couscous, so maybe that'll make your kiddos happy? Also if you toast it a little before you cook it (2:1 like rice) it's so yummy! or cook it with juice in it, yummy and sweet. Also a complete protein!
And since I'm talking about it. I like it toasted with a handful of cashews, then boil it with a handful of raisins, when it's all done add a chopped up tomato, red pepper and a big handful (or several) of spinach then add chopped avocado. Ohhhh soooo good. Finish with a drizzle of olive oil! Ohhhhhh.....

It's also good cooked in chicken stock and eaten with a little soy and butter, like buttery rice.

Hey I think my appetite is a little back!

Yea! For return of appetite.

Oh and Rynna, I also like quinoa, but note it's been way pricey these days. I don't know about around you, but amaranth and millet have been much more reasonably priced around here than quinoa. They also have the added attraction of being grit-like, which DSS loves to bits and pieces.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I haven't even looked at alternative grains yet.







They probably have all kinds of things at Wegmans and at the little health food store up the street. If only we had all kinds of money...







: The more I read about wheat allergy, the more sense it makes. It just never occurred to me because I haven't encountered anyone allergic to wheat in about 25 years.







I mean milk, that one's obvious you know? Even soy is fairly common.









Ugh. I started this message two hours ago, and I've been running round ever since.







: I should give up the ghost and get back to real life.







Be well, ladies!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Isaac was allergic to wheat when he was Bear's age, and grew out of it. There's more than one protein in it that causes problems, so he might well be able to tolerate gluten. In the circumstances, however, it might be worth getting the allergist to test the other grains (specifically barley, rye, spelt and oats) rather than letting him eat them and see what happens.
Oh, Isaac was also dairy-allergic but it never showed up on tests. Anecdotally, it seems that these are the circumstances where a child is most likely to outgrow, so







:
I will go through my old cookbooks for you from that time (we were eating on about £10 a week or less, so it's all deeply frugal stuff)- what do you lack?








to everyone else on the rainbow-coloured smiley thread. I'm going to bed now, deeply frustrated, to dream about John Barrowman's naked body







Torchwood was quite entertaining tonight in more ways than one.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
I will go through my old cookbooks for you from that time (we were eating on about £10 a week or less, so it's all deeply frugal stuff)- what do you lack?

Creativity, and the desire to cook.







Honestly though... that's what I lack. Hey, at least I know my weaknesses.







Seriously, though, right now the big issue is *crackers*. Bear LOVES crackers. Mike LOVES crackers. Finding wheat-free crackers or even wheat and soy-free rice cakes is really proving difficult.







I know they exist... but where are they hiding?!

Quote:









to everyone else on the rainbow-coloured smiley thread. I'm going to bed now, deeply frustrated, to dream about John Barrowman's naked body







Torchwood was quite entertaining tonight in more ways than one.
Good luck with that!


----------



## RasJi7 (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
Rynna, what about quinoa? It has a similar texture to couscous, so maybe that'll make your kiddos happy? Also if you toast it a little before you cook it (2:1 like rice) it's so yummy! or cook it with juice in it, yummy and sweet. Also a complete protein!
And since I'm talking about it. I like it toasted with a handful of cashews, then boil it with a handful of raisins, when it's all done add a chopped up tomato, red pepper and a big handful (or several) of spinach then add chopped avocado. Ohhhh soooo good. Finish with a drizzle of olive oil! Ohhhhhh.....

It's also good cooked in chicken stock and eaten with a little soy and butter, like buttery rice.

Hey I think my appetite is a little back!

Oooooh that sounds so good, can't wait to try it!

Coming out of lurking.

Jahmari is so grown. Not talking a ton but doing signs, and understanding everything I say in english and most spanish. He's pottying for his pees but not poops, but he does love watching put the poohs in the toilet and he waves as we flush them down- so cute.

He is so fearless- wants to do everything that he sees done and just amazes me in general.

We have been in the US for a few months but going back to the caribbean soon- my husband is almost finished building our 2-bedroom apartment (finished building will have 4 2-bed units). Wish me luck dealing with my in-laws, er avoiding my in-laws gracefully.

Going swimming in a lake tomorrow for my Mom's birthday- so fun!

I'm not big into american holidays but I was excited for Jahmari to see fireworks, he was still talking about them the next morning, "boom, boom"

Congratulations to all the pg Mommas! Hope to be ttc in another year.

We are still bf'ing, I can feel my 2 year goal getting closer and wonder what my husband will think if I/we are not ready to start weaning...

I have been keeping up but not posting, sorry







:


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Hello!
I made it out of the house today willingly, it was great.
I think I had more of the prometrium side effects than I thought!
Anyhow I was a-reading my blogs and there was this post.
http://www.passionatehomemaking.com/...html#more-5608

I love this blog 'cause it's all crunchy. I don't like all of the religious stuff, so I skip it. Anyhow YAY!

Also those of you who are in the Holisic Mom's Network, did you know that Mayim Bialik is a member? She's pretty cool! (okay I am adoring her a little) but really she's articulate and it's a good thing.

Alrighty off to the mall to let Trixie burn energy in the germ pit. (it's so hot here!)


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

It's been a ridiculously long day. I just spent several hours scouring Bean's hard drive. There's more to be done, but it's not happening now as I'm thoroughly nauseated. I also managed to get into it with a friend of a friend (someone I don't know AT ALL) on Facebook last night. This woman just went overboard with the ad hominem attacks. It's irritating, especially with fun tidbits like, "I will have a good night. My kid sleeps 12 hours in his Miracle Blanket and wakes me up with smiles and skills his pediatrician says are 6 months beyond his age. So yeah, not too worried about that. Night!" Well, count *me* impressed.









I didn't respond to that, and only responded to her following, "I'm so much better than she is and so is my kid" post with a "Grow up," without anything more. I'm willing to call people on idiocy, but I sure as hell don't need to use my kids that way.







But it put me into a funk. Every other issue seems to be putting me into a funk lately. I had a huge argument with Mike, and while I won... I HATE GOING THERE!







:

I need some cleansing, calming therapy or something. But before I do that, I've got to see what Bear's up to. He's been awfully quiet for about five minutes.









Here's hoping you're having better days than I...


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Rynna- if it's who I'm thinking then ya...she can go swaddle herself in her miracle blanket...maybe it'll add some years to her maturity!

Still feeling icky after my physical. Hopefully it'll go away soon. I have an u/s on Friday for my midwife's peace of mind (she signed a work release form for me, but wants to know where my placenta is so that *I* know how careful I need to be.)


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Mamas!
So much for the fog lifting. Booo!
the drug I'm on for nausea makes me sleepy, but when I'm not sleepy I have energy and not nauseaus, but I still need naps a day. The other option is be nauseaus. grrr.

So I have a dilemma....
Trixie has started sleeping more lightly. She wakes at night if she is moved, and she's so active in her sleep that I have to move her sometimes, or she'll crowd me right out of bed. So we bought her a bed. I don't want to move her out, but I want her to get a good night's sleep. What to do, what to do? FWIW she does wake up happy, and appearing to be well rested, I am less so.
Also she hardly eats. All of my convincing she doesn't believe that she can't live on air and love. And she's still on a couple bottles of formula a day. I rationalize that if I could breastfeed I would still be doing so, therefore why take the formula away? (someone questioned me on it today) And even with babies who aren't bf or on formula they still drink a lot of cows milk (which Trixie can't have, irritates her tummy) What do you think?


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovetobemama* 







Right back at you!! And all the rest of you, too!!

from me too! i tell curtis what's going on with all of you jsut like i tell him about my other friends, he even knows some screen names...









not too much going on here....i've been making yummy raw vegan food out of nuts and carrot pulp and stuff. and the kids LOVE it. i feel like a good mama when they're eating healthy sweets and liking it.

i just got four new cookbooks from the library, one indian one, one grass-fed one about how to cook meat, and nourishing traditions, and one funky diet that i'm not liking too much. rynna you should check out indian food, lots of legumes and rice and chickpea flour. i even have a curry spice mix that's really mild, i made brown rice with lentils and carrots and peas with the curry mix and a little plain yogurt and both the kids ate tons. it was pretty good and if you skip the yogurt it should be okay for bear.

the dentist appt went GREAT!! laz had three cavities instead of four, they allowed me to be back there with him, the dentist was super fast and efficient, and best of all at the end lazlo said, "my dentist is awesome!" this was AFTER he got shots and fillings done!

anyway, hubby is home, i'm off for a bit!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Dea, babies on cows milk formula are fine to switch to cow juice at 12 months or at mummy's whim or fancy. Babies on non-cow formula should remain on formula for longer because soya juice, rice juice, oat juice and so on just doesn't have enough calcium to be a major source of the diet. IMO. Breastfed babies who don't do cow can do greens and tofu and nuts and so on, but it's a royal PITA trying to balance their diets- because breastfed babies who wean themselves in the second year typically do so fairly slowly, they generally increase their intake of food themselves.
Rynna, I'm hunting out my old recipe books from the days when I was feeding four of us egg, dairy, wheat, soy free and vegetarian for you. I have no idea where it is at the moment, but I'll find it. Oh, and I typically spent £10 a week on food in those days. It is possible, you just have to like cooking a LOT







: Can you get the allergist to test him for barley and oats? If you've got those in your diet, it gives you a lot more options.








Rasji! Good to hear from you.

I'm exhausted. I spent the day chasing the two little ones round the Cotswold Wildlife Park, then had to go get two new tyres for the car. My bank account is bleeding


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Helen this is where I am confused.
Trixie can't drink cow's milk, (so messy if she does!) but her formula is Nestle and therefore she can handle it, unfortunately it's the only formula she can drink. She can drink goat's milk though. Sooooo I can cut the formula, (which I have only found in Canada and have to import it) and just stick with goat's milk? She's still taking a bottle at night, so formula is handy then too 'cause it's dry until we need it.
And balancing a diet, ugh. All she'll eat is fruit and noodles. Sometimes I can squeeze some chicken into her. And some veg, she loves cucumber. I can't wait until she gets a few more teeth so she can have salads and such, or greens, ya need grinder teeth for them! (or I can boil the crap out of them, rendering them devoid of nutrients.)


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Trixie is probably getting more than enough nutrition in her diet. The big thing that happens in the second year of life with most kiddos is beginning to self-select their food. Many children are very, very selective... and still manage to be healthy, strong, growing little people. My mother ate nothing but Campbell's Tomato Soup and grilled cheese sandwiches for a few years once, and nobody blinked, fussed, or argued-- she outgrew the stage and was just as healthy as can be.

So: For reassurance, try writing down everything Trixie eats in a day and actually doing the math. You'll likely be astonished at the number of calories her mininess is taking in.









Helen, I know people do it (and that you must love cooking!) but wow... it's so far beyond me.







We're getting the hang of things around here, all but poor Bella who still wants to share all of her food with Bear. Last night I made an Asian-inspired dinner-- rice noodles with seaweed, salmon, and... I don't remember, something else.







I drank some of the broth and ate some seaweed and thought it was all right; The kids' verdict was that it "looks really weird but tastes really good." They *inhaled* the stuff, all four.









I don't mind cooking "pasta" (is it pasta if there's no wheat?) and such; It's the baking that I think will drive me mad. Bean has a classmate with severe food allergies, and her mom bakes all the time; I might contract some out to her. At least I can rely on there being no eggs or dairy in anything she makes, and she's much more paranoid about food allergies even than I am. Well, obviously, I would be too if Bear had stopped breathing.









So I'm starting to wonder if there isn't more to my anti-cooking stance than I'd originally thought. My theory has been that I don't enjoy cooking because I'm so short that I'm not physically comfortable in most kitchens. This is very obvious in, say, the commercial kitchen at Four Quarters (where I can't even reach the bottom of the sink without leaning into it) and fairly obvious to people who see me in typical kitchens. It's high enough that I'm much more comfortable using the sink with a stepstool.







But... well, I've met other short people who enjoy cooking (Mike's sister, for example, is only about three inches taller than I) but I can't stand it. It's SO irritating to me!

Why is it that other people find cooking soothing, or pleasant at all? Why is it enjoyable? Given the choice... I'd much rather eat.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Rynna, Am I shorter than you? I'm 60 inches on the nose (5'0") but I love to cook. I do have a step stool in my kitchen and I use it several times a day. (mostly to put dishes away) and I don't often us the back burners.
Perhaps you are just missing the Betty Crocker gene....


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

No, you're not shorter than I; We're the same height. I like to say I'm almost 5'1" in Skechers.







I used to tell people I was 5'2" and pull it off by wearing high shoes and standing up straight... until I went to get my ID and the guy at the DMV laughed out loud at me (because I barely came up to the 5'0" line they use for perp descriptions).







Nowadays, I like to tell people that for all they know I'm 6'0", because nobody's ever measured me to three significant figures.







That's a geek joke, though, and particularly smartassed.









It's really funny that you'd mention the "Betty Crocker gene" because my mother actually won a Betty Crocker scholarship in high school. They had this quiz about baking that they gave to all the girls in her class, and she aced it saying, "It was all simple math, it really had nothing to do with baking at all."







: (At least I come by the geekiness honestly.







)


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 

So I'm starting to wonder if there isn't more to my anti-cooking stance than I'd originally thought. .......... but I can't stand it. It's SO irritating to me!

Why is it that other people find cooking soothing, or pleasant at all? Why is it enjoyable? Given the choice... I'd much rather eat.









so interesting! my mate hates cooking and i love it. he's a much quicker shorter attention span kind of guy than i am, he's also probably just a touch smarter but don't tell him that







, but the reason he hates it is this: he measures everything. he has no intuition in the food arena and he gets impatient without clear guidelines.

i love cooking and i'll tell you why. i'm obsessed with food that tastes good. i think that instead of developing an eating disorder (though i had some issues with that ages ago) i developed an obsession.

so i figure, if i'm going to eat something i want it to be really good and really healthy. so i read cookbooks like mad and experiment with new flavours and spices and because i can't be bothered to measure anything (yes i'm LAZY), i have an intuition about what works well together, what tasted good the last time i did something, a pinch of this is better than a dash of that...

our constant conflict in the kitchen is if he asks me when something will be done and i say, "when it _looks_ done of course!" i never use the timer and he always does. i can tell by sight and smell and touch if something is done he can tell because the oven went ding.

i will admit he does make better rice than i do









so, my question, are you impatient when cooking? do you look at it as a way to be creative?

hmm... i'm getting hungry.

oh! rynna, the author of the best indian food cookbook i've read (SIMPLE DIRECTIONS!) is julie sahni, i got it from my library and they had three by her. lot's of non-wheat things and you could substitute rice milk for the dairy too.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Ultrasound at 9 am







I'll be back to give details.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlayaMama* 
so interesting! my mate hates cooking and i love it. he's a much quicker shorter attention span kind of guy than i am, he's also probably just a touch smarter but don't tell him that







, but the reason he hates it is this: he measures everything. he has no intuition in the food arena and he gets impatient without clear guidelines.

Hmm, interesting. I vastly prefer precise measurements, and find myself constantly thwarted by the imprecision involved in cooking. That said, I'm proficient. I understand how to adapt things, I just don't enjoy it at all.

If you're in chem lab titrating a solution, you know how to get it exactly right-- it just takes precision, paying close attention. If you're paying close attention in the kitchen, sometimes things will still be screwed up. I think it probably also bothers me on some level that people who do things like pour a seemingly random amount of salt in their hand, look at it, and put it into the food end up producing these fabulous, tasty things while all my precise measurements might leave us all with a complete mess of yuckiness and indigestion.







I'm proficient, I'm *capable* of cooking delicious food anyway, but it does bug me and I'll be the last to say that I'm really good at it.

Quote:

our constant conflict in the kitchen is if he asks me when something will be done and i say, "when it _looks_ done of course!" i never use the timer and he always does. i can tell by sight and smell and touch if something is done he can tell because the oven went ding.

i will admit he does make better rice than i do








This bothers me, too.







I understand that things aren't done until they look/smell done, but it drives me batty that I can't always set a timer and have it be perfect. This must be why I like using the microwave so much.







I ROCK the steamed veggies in a bag!







:

Quote:

so, my question, are you impatient when cooking? do you look at it as a way to be creative?
Horribly, and not generally. Mostly I see cooking as something that's done because it has to be; People get upset if you don't feed kids several times a day.







I can be creative in the kitchen, but even when I produce things that are well received, I feel more relief that it's over than anything else. Two nights ago, I made weird food that everyone could eat (except me) and everyone loved it. I thought, "Fabulous! My work here is DONE!







" and went upstairs to check on my Mafia Wars.









It's such a huge chore to me! I'm fascinated by the notion that there are people who actually enjoy cooking. I do so exclusively out of necessity. Eating? Oh I LOVE eating.







Others find it gratifying to cook for me because I'm always so appreciative-- not only of deliciousness, but of the fact that I didn't have to cook.









I should note that there's one thing I hate even more than cooking, and one thing that will inspire me to cook every meal-- doing dishes.







: I LOATHE doing dishes, and given the choice I'll take cooking every time. I'd rather do something else, though. I'd rather clean toilets than be in the kitchen at all.









Quote:

oh! rynna, the author of the best indian food cookbook i've read (SIMPLE DIRECTIONS!) is julie sahni, i got it from my library and they had three by her. lot's of non-wheat things and you could substitute rice milk for the dairy too.








Ooooh, yummerlificness.







: I'll definately look into her, thanks!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

They didn't do the ultrasound. Said it was too early to see what we wanted to see (placenta placement?! At ten weeks?!) And they didn't want me to waste my one ultrasound that insurance pays for (we stated a) our insurance doesn't pay for ultrasounds and b) we were paying out of pocket for this appt.) Didn't matter...wouldn't do it. So we had to go through the trouble of them refunding the money we'd already paid and getting the eff out of there. Called my midwife who was just as baffled and upset for us and she promised we'd go through a different imaging place for my next u/s. So no ultrasound until 20 weeks I guess and no idea if its twins still or not.

Oh but she kept saying if I was bleeding we could have done it? So you could see what we want/what we paid for, but because I wasn't bleeding I couldn't have one? Made no sense to me.

So I baked a pan of brownies when I got home and am snuggling a tub of vanilla ice cream







:


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Wow, Sarah Lynne... sounds like a load of hooey to me, too. Reeks like a formula-fed baby's diapers.







Sorry about the miserable morning. My greatest tribulation of the day has been getting Bean to put on pants.







I count myself very lucky.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Heh, my day got taken up with faeces. Of various kinds, animal and human. I'm done with today. And DH wonders why I screamed when River slammed a door on my arm







It's called burnout, you







: and if you did ANYTHING around the house or to help with the kids then it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

hello!
So to the doulas in the group, do you like it when your clients give you gifts? what do you like to get?
I have a friend who is about to have her baby and is wondering. Then I realized that I didn't get my midwife or doula anything last time. We were busy with Trixie all NICUing and then we moved. hmmmmm...
thoughts?

Rynna, do you like slow cookers?
In this blog she did a recipie a day for a year, and they were all gluten free.
http://crockpot365.blogspot.com/


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Oh Helen, I've had those weeks for sure. Sometimes it's prudent to lock yourself into a room and pretend you're not home.







:

Dea, slow cookers are marginally preferable to actual cooking. I'm particularly fond of the bagged, "drop this into a pot with half a cup of water" things, but they're wickedly expensive and nearly always contain noonles. Thanks for the blog link.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

sarah lynne-







ugh! that's really frustrating. how did i miss that you think it might be twins?

helen-







we had that kind of day yesterday.

rynna- it is interesting about the measurements. my undergrad is in biology and som eof the stuff i'm doing for work requires precise measurements and i LOVE it. i enjoy the precision and find it satisfying. but for cooking it's a free for all and i use the measuring cup to hold stuff like pancake mix but i never actually use the marks on the side.

one more for the cookbook recommendation is veganomicon. all their recipes are dairy free and they taste amazing! i think the reason is that vegans don't have the dairy to boost flavour so their spices have to be really on. they also offer some wheat free recipes. they also have a website and cooking blog, not sure what it is but it's google-able.

dea- yay slow cookers, though i've got to upsize because the one i have from college days and i have a few more mouths to feed now.

how funny it this. i'm too lazy to add a new signature. heh. okay, must walk kids, love to all!


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Awww Rynna, I wish that I could run really fast at you then bash into you transferring some of my love to cook into you. Heh.

Sarah Lynn, I second the "why do you think it's twins?" are you extra sick? Extra grow-ey? Sigh, extra lucky? Are twins something I should be routing for for you? And also hooey on not getting an ultrasound.

We planted grass today as Chez Berkan. We ripped our hideous plants out (well not all of them, more to come) and added some sod and bricks. Looks so much nicer and much more appropriate for our family. Our "lawn" is 5 feet by 4 feet. Heh. A friend suggested I could do a cartwheel on it, I said nope. It's cute though. Now I want to rip out the plants under the window and lay brick there and put in a sand table for Trixie. Then in the mornings we can sit out there and I can read and she can play!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Am i the only person who finds the idea of twins absolutely terrifying?


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Twins (identical-natural) run on both sides of our families. My mom was an identical twin (her twin died as a baby from contracting meningitis from someone who came in the house...mom had the stronger immune system.) Since the moment I got pregnant I've had this overwhleming sense of two. Dreams of two. Dreams of God and my mom laughing about sending two. Overwhelming urge to search for twin birthing stories. The feeling that the diapers I have (which are more than enough for one) are not going to be enough. More nausea than I've ever had. A completely rundown feeling I can't get rid of no matter what I eat, drink, supplement (although I'm about to try upping my protein which is the big suggestion on the multiples forum.) Plus my uterus feels a bit big to me for only 10 weeks along.

I didn't mention it at first because I was in denial of being pregnant. I wasn't happy to be pregnant much less to have a feeling of twins. On top of that I didn't want to hurt Dea. I know everything you've gone through and I didn't feel fair to mention my totally meaningless inklings especially if it caused you any kind of pain. After yesterday though I was at my wits end. I was so close to having peace of mind and then they snatched it away.

The biggest problem is if it is twins what we'll do. Midwives can't do twin homebirths here. The c-section rate here is so high I don't see the likelihood of getting a vaginal twin birth with any OBs in a 100 mile radius. DH says we could still do it at home, but I don't have my hopes up that he'll feel comfortable sans midwife. I feel like I'm wearing myself thin worrying over this.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

But honey, are you SURE that identical twins are hereditary???? I've always been told not... it was pure blind coincidence that I conceived twins, because my mother was a monozygotic twin. FIL was dizygotic, but that has no impact on my ability to release two eggs- it may have implications for Skye, however.
The hunch, however, I can't explain away- apart from knowing how terrified I was at the prospect of 4 under 4's. (very.)


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
But honey, are you SURE that identical twins are hereditary???? I've always been told not... it was pure blind coincidence that I conceived twins, because my mother was a monozygotic twin. FIL was dizygotic, but that has no impact on my ability to release two eggs- it may have implications for Skye, however.
The hunch, however, I can't explain away- apart from knowing how terrified I was at the prospect of 4 under 4's. (very.)

I've always heard its the fraternal twins that isn't hereditary.

Regardless the sixth sense won't go away. Once I know for sure I'll feel better. Thats all I absolutely know right now!

Surprisingly enough I feel completely at peace at the prospect of having 4 under 4. Especially because I have friends and family willing and able to step in and help (friends more so than family, but most of them are more family to me than the blood ones!) I also have the part of being able to go back to work after the baby(ies) are born. I have childcare lined up with people I trust so I don't feel bad about WOHM for my sanity because they'll be just as loved and taken care of.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

my friend that had twins had fraternal twins. she also has about a zillion sets of twins in her family, grandma had three sets i believe, plus aunts having twins and her mom is a twin.

i would think fraternal would be hereditary because you are releasing two eggs which is a trait that could be selected and i've always understood that the egg splitting was by chance, but perhaps women who have identical twins have some characteristic about their eggs that make them more likely to split.

either way, maybe it was a good thing that you didn't find out so you can have midwife care a little longer if you are having twins, or can you keep seeing her for care but go to a doctor to attend the birth? i'd be pretty bummed about not being allowed to even _try_ a vaginal birth. my frined with twins was sectioned at 38 weeks because she was on bedrest and HUGE! she pretty much went into it with the idea that she would be though.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Helen, you're not alone. The only thing scarier than getting pregnant right now would be getting pregnant with more than one.







:

Okay: Fraternal twins (dizygotic) are absolutely hereditary. In fact, a woman who is a dizygotic twin has something like a 40% higher chance of conceiving dizygotic twins herself. They run from mother to daughter, occasionally skipping a generation. I saw a woman on television who was pregnant with triplets after having two sets of twins. She herself was one of her own mother's four sets of twins.

Identical (monozygotic) twins are a bit different. There's a theory that men are more likely to be the carriers of an enzyme which causes eggs to split after fertilization. There have been cases of women having identical twins with different fathers, but more often you hear about that with men. The thing is, there are many factors that go into fertilized eggs dividing, so it's kind of hard to tell. There are certainly families which appear to run to monozygotic twins, but it's generally thought to be a fluke. I don't see how it can be-- perhaps some people just have eggs that are more likely to divide, and there certainly seems to be some merit to the enzyme theory.

All told, though, monozygotic twins appear at a fairly constant rate throughout the human population. Dizygotic twins appear at very different rates in different populations; I believe South African women have the most while Chinese women have the fewest. It's really fascinating, because while the rate of monozygotic twins remains relatively constant, the percentage of them (among twins) is different in different populations. It's very, very rare for an Asian woman to conceive dizygotic twins, so the vast majority of Asian twins are monozygotic. Meanwhile, a similarly large percentage of African (or African American) twins will be dizygotic (you'll just find a heck of a lot more twins in African communities than in Asian ones).

Fun stuff.







Well, it's fun in *theory*. I like the idea of twins, the cuteness of two, the balance... but I'm SO SO DONE having babies. As in, I nearly cried when I learned that you can't do Essure if you're allergic to nickel.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I should add this: Until fairly recently, it was very difficult to tell if twins were actually monozygotic or not when they were the same sex. Siblings can look alike without having come from the same egg, so it's entirely possible that many sets of "identical twins" in a family history were dizygotic. After all, you can't always tell by looking. In some cases you can, but mostly you can't know for sure without DNA analysis.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Helen, you're not alone. The only thing scarier than getting pregnant right now would be getting pregnant with more than one.







:

Okay: Fraternal twins (dizygotic) are absolutely hereditary. In fact, a woman who is a dizygotic twin has something like a 40% higher chance of conceiving dizygotic twins herself. They run from mother to daughter, occasionally skipping a generation. I saw a woman on television who was pregnant with triplets after having two sets of twins. She herself was one of her own mother's four sets of twins.

Identical (monozygotic) twins are a bit different. There's a theory that men are more likely to be the carriers of an enzyme which causes eggs to split after fertilization. There have been cases of women having identical twins with different fathers, but more often you hear about that with men. The thing is, there are many factors that go into fertilized eggs dividing, so it's kind of hard to tell. There are certainly families which appear to run to monozygotic twins, but it's generally thought to be a fluke. I don't see how it can be-- perhaps some people just have eggs that are more likely to divide, and there certainly seems to be some merit to the enzyme theory.

All told, though, monozygotic twins appear at a fairly constant rate throughout the human population. Dizygotic twins appear at very different rates in different populations; I believe South African women have the most while Chinese women have the fewest. It's really fascinating, because while the rate of monozygotic twins remains relatively constant, the percentage of them (among twins) is different in different populations. It's very, very rare for an Asian woman to conceive dizygotic twins, so the vast majority of Asian twins are monozygotic. Meanwhile, a similarly large percentage of African (or African American) twins will be dizygotic (you'll just find a heck of a lot more twins in African communities than in Asian ones).

Fun stuff.







Well, it's fun in *theory*. I like the idea of twins, the cuteness of two, the balance... but I'm SO SO DONE having babies. As in, I nearly cried when I learned that you can't do Essure if you're allergic to nickel.









Thanks that makes sense







I started searching after Helen mentioned it because I was completely unsure. I did see that if your mother was a twin it ups your chances of have fraternal twins (regardless of whether your mother and twin were mono or di twins.)

Hopefully we'll get a good idea when the midwife comes on the 24th and uses the doppler. Although I do realize that the second twin may not always be heard.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
I should add this: Until fairly recently, it was very difficult to tell if twins were actually monozygotic or not when they were the same sex. Siblings can look alike without having come from the same egg, so it's entirely possible that many sets of "identical twins" in a family history were dizygotic. After all, you can't always tell by looking. In some cases you can, but mostly you can't know for sure without DNA analysis.

That makes sense as well. My friend is a twin and DNA shows they are identical, but other than looking "related" they don't look like twins. Makes you wonder!


----------



## RasJi7 (Sep 25, 2007)

I use my crockpot to sprout! Last time I did chickpeas. jahmari loves those. Otherwise dh uses it to make fish soup (I eat vegan so he does fish himself when he wants it).

J is up from his nap, time to eat!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy2Austin* 
Thanks that makes sense







I started searching after Helen mentioned it because I was completely unsure. I did see that if your mother was a twin it ups your chances of have fraternal twins (regardless of whether your mother and twin were mono or di twins.)

Hopefully we'll get a good idea when the midwife comes on the 24th and uses the doppler. Although I do realize that the second twin may not always be heard.

Heh, I'm done. And yes, I know I've said this before, and Essure's out for me too because of the nickel, but I'm still done and no more twin panic for me. I'll just never have sex again. Oh, and Swindon has the highest twin birth rate in Europe: 1 in 85 pregnancies are twins.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Heh, I'm done. And yes, I know I've said this before, and Essure's out for me too because of the nickel, but I'm still done and no more twin panic for me. I'll just never have sex again. Oh, and Swindon has the highest twin birth rate in Europe: 1 in 85 pregnancies are twins.

Yeah I know your done







I actually meant the statement as a general "you" and not just you although you never know with those statistics LOL


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

Things have gotten better round here. No more crying over the van, still depressed about my return to work shortly. All I want to do is be home with my two littles and be here when Kendall gets home from school. We could do alright if I stayed home if we changed a few things, but my husband is weird about money.

HIs ex wife got herself into some large credit card debt twice (they kept seperate finances so he wasn't aware until too late) and his parents claimed bankruptcy twice while he was growing up because of misspending. Needless to say, we have no credit card debt and if we use ours it's paid off right away. I get it, but........he has a good job, paying good money. Not too mention daycare is going to be 175.00 per week. It'll be one of my paychecks a month. What's the point! I could watch a couple kids and be father ahead! Although we have friends who live in by the city (the city meaning Chicago, we are two hours from 'the city') and for their three kids they pay 400.00 a week. One of the three is only before and after school too! Ouch!!

I was terrified that Quinn was going to be twins. Twins run all over my family. Can you imagine having three within 15 months of each other? Three under two? Yikes!!!

It was beautiful here today! 80 and breezy. We spent lots of time outside! I also sunned a good part of the diaper stash. I love seeing all the diapers blowing in the wind. I also made a yummy salad of baby greens, baby spinach, toasted pecans, goat cheese, and fresh blueberries to go with supper. Balsamic vinagrette to go over it. It was so good.

Here's the link to a website with all my recent kid pics on it. Not too many of Kendall. She has suddenly become camera shy. Enjoy if you chose to look!

http://quinnerin.shutterfly.com/


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyBump* 
I was terrified that Quinn was going to be twins. Twins run all over my family. Can you imagine having three within 15 months of each other? Three under two? Yikes!!!

There's a woman who posts to a thread to which I usually subscribe who had twins and learned that she was pregnant at her six-week post partum check. She says to this day she's not really sure how it happened-- her twins were born very early and were in NICU, so she and her husband were understandably a bit spaced out. She had three children in ten months!







: Mad props to her, huh?
















My brother and I are 10 months apart; My mom miscarried twins right before I was conceived.

Here's another interesting twin statistic: Did you know that you're more likely to conceive twins in the first cycle following a miscarriage?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Heh, I'm done. And yes, I know I've said this before, and Essure's out for me too because of the nickel, but I'm still done and no more twin panic for me. I'll just never have sex again. Oh, and Swindon has the highest twin birth rate in Europe: 1 in 85 pregnancies are twins.
















Helen, I love you, have I mentioned that recently?







I wish I could even kid about never having sex again but wow. To be perfectly frank (because, you know, we're not supposed to have innuendo on MDC







) I'm already climbing the walls in anticipation of next weekend.







It makes me wonder if I don't have a seventeen year old boy hidden in my brain.







:

Honestly though-- my sweet, perfect redhead said that if either of us is going to be snipped, it should be him. "Your fertility *is* a big part of you, and I understand that. You shouldn't have to give it up." *swoon* Isn't that just the sweetest thing ever? This from a man who doesn't have biological children of his own, but who does want a family with me.







He even said that if he never has a biological child with me that it would be fine, because Bean, BooBah, Bella and Bear are just the sorts of kids he'd have wanted anyway.







I'm so in love! He's always saying perfect, wonderful things like that.







: I really feel like he's a missing part of me. Makes me want to paint or sing or sculpt or write.

Hm. I really ought to get back on the blog train.

~

So there's a bat in my bathroom, as those of you who've seen my recent Facebook status will know. I discovered it early in the afternoon when i went in to have a pee, lying in the sink. It looked dead, so I figured I'd collect my wits and go back in there with a couple of plastic bags and a pair of gloves, and get it out. I ate, calmed myself, went back in... and it was looking around!! It had lifted it's head and was looking around. I FREAKED. I closed the door to the bathroom and walked out while I tried to think of a way to catch it and get it out of the house.

I still can't think of one. The bathroom is just situated really poorly for that. If I opened the back door or the front door (which is downstairs, so probably not a faboo option) I'd have to do a lot of travelling to get it out. The curtain in the bathroom is stapled to the wall (don't ask) so moving it to let the bat out the window would prove difficult. And there are SO many bats around here lately-- there were plenty last summer but this year has been crazy. Mike's had to deal with nearly a dozen bats in the past two months.

Any ideas on getting it out, aside from just hoping it's not in there when I go downstairs, that it found it's way out on it's own? Or should I wait for daytime? Also, does anyone have ideas on keeping bats out of an old, crappy apartment?







: I'd rather not have them in here, especially because despite their mosquito eating predilections, Mike kills them.







THRH removed a bat from the house without killing it last week, with the same words that Mike had used last time I informed him that we had a bat and pointed out it's location-- "good catch." I tend to notice them first... maybe because they seem to settle in low places, and I'm much shorter than either of them.







Seriously, though-- I'd rather those things didn't come in at all.







: What can be done?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Sorry for the serial posting, this is the last I promise. Heather-- is that really Eli? He looks SO big!







: Did you stand Quinn's hair up like that on purpose, or does it just do that? Because standing up hair (especially when combined with a rash, like the little bumps on her cheeks) is often a sign of allergies in babies.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry, Rynna, we have the RSPCA to do that for us







: Every species of bat in the British Isles is protected by law and most are severely endangered.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Wow, really? Around here those common brown bats are... well, common. We've had at least a dozen in the house this summer alone.









I'm going to have to deal with it shortly.







Meh.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

If it were me I'd find a small box and a nice thick dish towel. Grab the bat and put it in the box and wait for it to get dark out and take it out and put it on a tree thats away from the house.

My dad has worked on A/C and heating for 20+ years and has brought a number of bats home after climbing into attics over the years and thats what we always did. Kept it in the box until it was dark enough outside that he'd be able to see.


----------



## RasJi7 (Sep 25, 2007)

Bats in the caribbean too. We had one in our room one night the same night that we had to chase a cow out of the yard, then he back with a friend and we chased them out one more time for the night before the bat made an appearance! The closet of the bedroom wasn't finished- it looked right up into the roof space.

Preventing them from getting in the house--- I guess you can investigate at night and see where they are flying (we can usually see them circling from a favorite tree to the roof and back)- might have a spot on or in the roof that they like. And try to block up any spots that they can get from the attic space into the house space.

This is what my husband did- threw a big book on top of it and then proceeded to throw everything in the room onto it in a big heap and LEFT it there! Yeah, I checked under the pile while he was at work and it was moving. eek! I threw everything back on top of it and felt so bad that it had been sitting there under a book and pile all night probably injured. When he got home I insisted that he put it out of its misery







I really don't know how to do it nicely, sorry.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Well, it wasn't too hard now that I'm awake; I folded a dishtowel, picked it up carefully and put it into a cardboard box, which is now on it's side out back in a dark-ish corner by a tree.







All better.









I'm tired and crampy; Got my period last night (as expected). Now to prevent anemia...


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes thar's Eli! He's a big kid-tall and solid. He never slows down!! Quinn's hair has stood in a mohawk since she was born. The front is starting to lay down, but the back is still sticking up all over the place. Her baby acne finally went away. She had a nasty case of it. It was all over her face and head. Lasted forvever. Ironically it started going away after she started going to the chiro. Not sure there is connection or not.

Bats ewwwwwww. We had one in the house a few months ago. Our chimmney was never capped after our new furnace and ac were installed. Tim was at the golf course when I called him in a panic. Our cats were having fun running after it as it flew around the house. At least I knew where it was. Tim came home and took care of it with the broom. Same as he does for the occasional mouse. Someone told him to turn all the lights on except for the room with the door you want it to go out. Thi should tigger it to fly to the darker room. Then open your door and turn on the light in there. It should fly out to the dark outdoors.


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh and three in ten months yikes!!!!!! One of my favorite marketing reps at work is ten months older than his sister. Both were born early. Two in 15 months is challenging enough some days.

If anyone knoews anyone looking for standard infant prefold or a couple xsmall thrisites fitteds, I have them for sale over on DiaperSwappers. Quinn needs to size up.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Oh yes, Heather, thank you for reminding me-- I found a box full of preemie, newborn, & small sized diaper covers that I need to get out of the house.







Yay, one more thing to do.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Gorgeous baby photos, Heather







I finally got round to looking, and Quinn and Eli are so cute!


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

heather! those kids are SO cute!! quinn (i love that name btw) makes me want another but that's probably the hormones talking...









numbers 8 and 18 are the best! what a great smile


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Mommy2Austin, I can't remember where you are located, but you MIGHT be able to find a midwife who will attend a twin homebirth. I know that midwives will do it in my area under the radar.

I have nannied for two sets of newborn twins. The first six months is really, really intense -- but then it's not so bad, once you're through the tough sleeping times and such. That being said, I would be totally overwhelmed by the prospect!! A good friend of mine is pregnant with twins right now, her first children.

I have my first post partum doula client and she had her baby on Tuesday. It's so fun to see a teensy little girl and help with all those initial concerns (is she pooping enough, is she pooping too much, etc etc). It's lovely to watch their breastfeeding take off so well, and the Dad couldn't be more in love with his baby. It makes me kind of excited to meet our baby!!

Speaking of the new little one, we finally had a prenatal yesterday. So far this pregnancy is strangely similar to my pregnancy with Robin -- I started at the same weight, have LOST 5 lbs during the first tri, and my fundus is in the exact same spot (weirdly enough, I met with my midwife at almost the exact same point in my first pregnancy, too). ANYWAY, we DID get to hear the heartbeat





















. With Robin, the midwife had to chase her all over the womb to get a read on her fht and often it was like "well, it seems to be in the 150s." With this baby, it started out really faintly and then he seemed to swim right up to the doppler to say hello. Very strong in the high 160s. Yay!

I'm starting to feel better, thank GOD! I hate the first trimester so much, I can't wait to leave it completely behind!!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
Mommy2Austin, I can't remember where you are located, but you MIGHT be able to find a midwife who will attend a twin homebirth. I know that midwives will do it in my area under the radar.

I have nannied for two sets of newborn twins. The first six months is really, really intense -- but then it's not so bad, once you're through the tough sleeping times and such. That being said, I would be totally overwhelmed by the prospect!! A good friend of mine is pregnant with twins right now, her first children.

I have my first post partum doula client and she had her baby on Tuesday. It's so fun to see a teensy little girl and help with all those initial concerns (is she pooping enough, is she pooping too much, etc etc). It's lovely to watch their breastfeeding take off so well, and the Dad couldn't be more in love with his baby. It makes me kind of excited to meet our baby!!

Speaking of the new little one, we finally had a prenatal yesterday. So far this pregnancy is strangely similar to my pregnancy with Robin -- I started at the same weight, have LOST 5 lbs during the first tri, and my fundus is in the exact same spot (weirdly enough, I met with my midwife at almost the exact same point in my first pregnancy, too). ANYWAY, we DID get to hear the heartbeat





















. With Robin, the midwife had to chase her all over the womb to get a read on her fht and often it was like "well, it seems to be in the 150s." With this baby, it started out really faintly and then he seemed to swim right up to the doppler to say hello. Very strong in the high 160s. Yay!

I'm starting to feel better, thank GOD! I hate the first trimester so much, I can't wait to leave it completely behind!!

I'm in Florida and the laws pretty anti-twin homebirth or pretty much anything except C-section. I'm really thinking we'll end up UCing. Otherwise I'll look at traveling out of state.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

You know I vented about DH upthread? Well, tonight he cooked dinner, took both Skye and River in the shower with him, dried them off, got them ready for bed, got River asleep in bed, Skye all ready to go (but I did story), tidied the living room and was generally- mummy







I feel so spoilt.







With seriousness, I could get used to this.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
You know I vented about DH upthread? Well, tonight he cooked dinner, took both Skye and River in the shower with him, dried them off, got them ready for bed, got River asleep in bed, Skye all ready to go (but I did story), tidied the living room and was generally- mummy







I feel so spoilt.







With seriousness, I could get used to this.

Aww well I'm glad he kicked things up a notch!

Kids are having good ole Spaghetti Os for dinner. I've been dizzy and pass outish all day. So standing to cook just wasn't happening. Can't figure out what it is because I'm fed and hydrated. *sigh* DH only has one more day this week so hopefully I'll get things worked out over the weekend.


----------



## ThisLove (Jul 5, 2008)

Morning ladies!

I read through all four pages last night with the intentions of getting on here this morning and joining the discussion ... And promptly forgot everything. I must say, I love tabbed browsing!









Lots of love sent to those who need it right now. It seems that July, so far, has been a really rough month for many of the people in my life. My grandfather was officially diagnosed with Alzheimer's and it's rough watching my Dad deal with it. I had a friend's fiancee show up on my porch last week because the friend decided to walk out on her and their three month old daughter ... AFTER he knocked fiancee around.







I got a few phone calls Saturday morning expressing concern over DH's little cousin's behavior during the after-hours of a horse show (she was trying to go back to a hotel room with a 20-something year old guy, she's 14). When I brought this up with her mother, who was NOT attending the show, she flipped out and said that someone must be out to 'get' her, yet two of the calls I received were from other mothers that were genuinely concerned for her safety. I think I'm ready for the month to be over already!!

Let's add that I shut down the mommy forum that I've been running for over a year due to a few bad eggs, too.









Pregnant Mommas: how's everyone feeling? I'm (im)patiently waiting for that so-called second trimester burst of energy. All I want to do is sleep!

We found out that C's going to have a little brother! (I can't remember if I told you all this or not.) DH's so excited. C doesn't seem to care, LOL!

Rynna: I have a friend with a baby that's just a few months older than our little ones that had a wheat allergy (but no allergy to gluten). I'll ask her to pass along some recipes when I talk to her next.

FBers ... feel free to add me. You should be able to add /katielove to the regular address and find me.









I know I'm missing a lot here, but C's being a handful this morning!


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
We planted grass today as Chez Berkan. We ripped our hideous plants out (well not all of them, more to come) and added some sod and bricks. Looks so much nicer and much more appropriate for our family. Our "lawn" is 5 feet by 4 feet. Heh. A friend suggested I could do a cartwheel on it, I said nope. It's cute though. Now I want to rip out the plants under the window and lay brick there and put in a sand table for Trixie. Then in the mornings we can sit out there and I can read and she can play!

Ahh, it's nice to get out there and pretty up your yard, size is not as important as how you feel about it. Sand table sounds like a great idea!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Am i the only person who finds the idea of twins absolutely terrifying?

Nope, it scares the living snot outta me!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
I should add this: Until fairly recently, it was very difficult to tell if twins were actually monozygotic or not when they were the same sex. Siblings can look alike without having come from the same egg, so it's entirely possible that many sets of "identical twins" in a family history were dizygotic. After all, you can't always tell by looking. In some cases you can, but mostly you can't know for sure without DNA analysis.

Yeap. My youngest sister is 11 years younger than I am. We look a great deal alike. Like sometimes it feels like looking in a mirror!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RasJi7* 
I use my crockpot to sprout! Last time I did chickpeas. jahmari loves those. Otherwise dh uses it to make fish soup (I eat vegan so he does fish himself when he wants it).

Ooh, any tips on technique with that?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
I'm starting to feel better, thank GOD! I hate the first trimester so much, I can't wait to leave it completely behind!!

I'm so glad for you. I always feel bad for those women who have such a rough go with pregnancy. You're getting there!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
You know I vented about DH upthread? Well, tonight he cooked dinner, took both Skye and River in the shower with him, dried them off, got them ready for bed, got River asleep in bed, Skye all ready to go (but I did story), tidied the living room and was generally- mummy







I feel so spoilt.







With seriousness, I could get used to this.

Dude, isn't it wacky how they do these things? Good for you, Helen!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThisLove* 
Morning ladies!

I read through all four pages last night with the intentions of getting on here this morning and joining the discussion ... And promptly forgot everything. I must say, I love tabbed browsing!









Lots of love sent to those who need it right now. It seems that July, so far, has been a really rough month for many of the people in my life. My grandfather was officially diagnosed with Alzheimer's and it's rough watching my Dad deal with it. I had a friend's fiancee show up on my porch last week because the friend decided to walk out on her and their three month old daughter ... AFTER he knocked fiancee around.







I got a few phone calls Saturday morning expressing concern over DH's little cousin's behavior during the after-hours of a horse show (she was trying to go back to a hotel room with a 20-something year old guy, she's 14). When I brought this up with her mother, who was NOT attending the show, she flipped out and said that someone must be out to 'get' her, yet two of the calls I received were from other mothers that were genuinely concerned for her safety. I think I'm ready for the month to be over already!!

Let's add that I shut down the mommy forum that I've been running for over a year due to a few bad eggs, too.









Pregnant Mommas: how's everyone feeling? I'm (im)patiently waiting for that so-called second trimester burst of energy. All I want to do is sleep!

We found out that C's going to have a little brother! (I can't remember if I told you all this or not.) DH's so excited. C doesn't seem to care, LOL!

Rynna: I have a friend with a baby that's just a few months older than our little ones that had a wheat allergy (but no allergy to gluten). I'll ask her to pass along some recipes when I talk to her next.

FBers ... feel free to add me. You should be able to add /katielove to the regular address and find me.









I know I'm missing a lot here, but C's being a handful this morning!









to you too... Seems like you're going through alot.

Sigh, DSD-2 left on Sunday.







Funny thing is, I had a really short (for me) 32 day cycle this go around and wondered why. She and I started on the same day. Neato.

DSS and DD do this cute cute thing - He jumps over her and says "hot potato!" and she grins and says "tato!" I didn't realize they did that until last night. A few days ago she crawled under my legs and said "tato" and I said "huh?" Now I know. Cuteness abounds.

Ok wanted to see if this MDC album thing works.


----------



## ThisLove (Jul 5, 2008)

Teeny, you have a beautiful family! I love the second picture - they look like they're having a blast!







:


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I might attempt to bake today. Or, I might throw a tantrum at Mike.







Perhaps both. He's irritating me, though.

Yesterday I tried to ride my bike a bit. The ride was cut short when I drove over a commercial staple, so I have to get my back tire repaired... and I won't be able to afford that just now.







: So depressing.







I tried a yoga dvd that was supposed to be for beginners, but turned out to be for skinny, highly active people who've been doing yoga for years. So I took it out, glowered disappointedly,and did pilates for fat people instead. It was REALLY hard, but I mostly made it through... and my hip eventually slid back into alignment!







: Yesterday my foot was tingly the rest of the afternoon.







I've got to keep it up, I *like* having my hip where it belongs. The thing is, riding my bike helps *a lot* with keeping it there, and it's a lot easier to ride my bike than it is to coopt the television so I can do pilates in the one room of the house with enough space. Sigh *again*.









My redhead's been leaving little "I feel guilty" messages all over the place because he didn't come home to me over the weekend.







I love him so much and I'm *always* glad to see him, I'd have loved to have him here... but I really had a decent weekend, despite the bat and the dvd and the kids climbing on me and whatnot. Of course things are more perfect when he's around, but I wasn't having one of those "I'm going to flip out if he's not here soon!" times. I hate that he feels guilty about not taking care of me, too-- especially when if he *had* come this weekend, I'd have given him a massage and put him to bed (because that's what he needed). Anyway, last night before I passed out I fired off an email telling him to stop doing that, life isn't perfect because we're human beings and when he hurts himself he hurts me, too. Now I feel kind of guilty for putting it the way I did (though I did soften the blow with oodles of sappy love poetry







).

Bear has speckles this morning.







: He may have gotten his hands on something yesterday or this morning (likely yesterday) so I'll ask Mike before I flip out.







At least we can tell now, and knowing in advance what could happen is so helpful! He hasn't had a single random runny nose or cough since we removed the wheat, have I mentioned that?







: Yay Bear! I have to say this: Food allergies are a real pain in the ass, but it is SO much easier to go wheat, soy, egg, dairy, & peanut free than it is to never know when your kid's going to have an explosive, watery poo running down his legs.







Bear's skin has been mostly clear, and that's a freaking miracle-- he looks cute in his clothing again, and you can actually see his cool skintone instead of the red, inflamed mess he often was before.







He's so much happier, sleeping better... it's just incredible.







: It's so wonderful that I cooked last night and was just tickled to be able to feed Bear without wondering whether he was going to be sick tomorrow. (I made chicken, brown rice, and veggies.)

In other random diet news: I've gone back to Atkins as best I can, because I feel better on it than not (makes me wonder if I don't have a mild sensitivity to wheat, too). I've come to the conclusion, though, that it's unnatural to avoid fruit in the summertime. I mean think about it-- we evolved to eat fruits in the summer & fall-- especially after midsummer (like now) when harvests were coming in. So I don't automatically reject sugary fruits, though I probably will come late autumn/winter. This makes me wonder if perhaps I should look into the so-called "Cave Man Diet," though. Do any of you know much about it? It does seem logical to me...

Bean told me that I looked "thin" last week.







Mike's convinced I've been losing weight, too. I'm not really seeing it, although my yoga pants resisted staying up yesterday. Part of the reason I can't see, of course, is that when I look straight down I still have the same view I have for the better part of 20 years-- BOOOOBS! My feet aren't ridiculously tiny for my hieght (7.5 W is a perfectly reasonable size for someone around 5'0" tall) but I haven't seen them in a dog's age-- not looking straight down! So I can't tell unless I'm looking in a mirror or trying on pants or what have you. I'm not sure if I'm losing much (probably not, I tend to just lay on more muscle rather than losing much weight) but looking in the mirror, it would appear that my waist is trying to reassert itself.







Woohoo! The really cool part about this is that I'm not freaking myself and others out.

****WARNING: MAY BE TRIGGERING. IF YOU DON'T WANT TO BE A GROWNUP AND COPE, SKIP UNTIL THE NEXT RED MESSAGE.****

In the past when I've lost weight, it's been largely thanks to a disordered thought process. I can get myself relatively small, but I am miserable, angry, and quite weird about things. I cut them into ridiculously tiny, even pieces so that I can count the calories in every little bit. I restrict something fierce and exercise until I can't see straight. It's tons of work, and it really turns me crazy. Last time things got really bad, I had yellow skin and sunken eyes and cheeks... I mean it was disgusting, but all I could think was, "Well I'm still a size 8, i can get into a 6..."







: So meh. I need a diet where I don't *have* to count calories, because once I start counting I start fixating on numbers and I can really screw myself up.

****END RANT****

I've got gigantic bones-- absofrickinlutely huge. My hands are bigger than THRH's, and he's 6'1". In a size 4, my knees are bigger than my thighs and my hip bones protrude obnoxiously. As short as I am, that's just ridiculous... but it does contribute to people thinking I'm smaller than I am. I don't *look* like someone who weighs more than 200 pounds, though I'm fairly confident that I still do. So: My goal is to get into a size 10 on the bottom. With my build and my age, I think it's a reasonable goal to have.







I'm not going to be smaller than a 16 on top, because my boobs have a life of their own.







It would be really, REALLY sweet to get back down to a 38 DDD because it would add so many options to the bra department for me, but I'm okay with them staying a bit bigger. I just wish they weren't so floppy and sad.









People who meet me are surprised to see me looking decent, with a waist and whatnot. It makes me laugh, because I spent the better part of six years being pregnant. Did they think I was going to be three months postpartum for the rest of my life?







: I'm not pregnant, I'm not breastfeeding, and my son's a year and a half old. This is a good time for me to work on this, I think. It's not like I'm getting any younger!

Okay, it's time for me to roll over. My Diva Cup, among other things, would like my attention.







Once I'm up and moving, there's no telling when I'll sit down again... so have lovely days, all!


----------



## Gena 22 (Jul 3, 2008)

SL - Been off-line for a while, so I'm slow to jump on the twins discussion. You've gotten a lot of good comments already. Helen's right, the science is that fraternals are inhereted (mother's tendancy to release two eggs at one) and identicals are random (about 1 in 285 across all demographic groups). That said, there is anecdotal stories of families of identical twins.

So, your chance of twins is pretty low. But I'd never knock a mamma's intuition.

Sucks that FL is so restrictive about births. There might be underground CPMs, and I'd be happy to ask around if you need it. I'm a big believer in twin homebirth, in most circumstances, and would love to help. If you're into travelling, maybe you could make it to the Farm. Could be a fabulous birth!

Don't know what to say about those terrified by the thought of twins. There are plenty of wonderful things about having two at a time. Which I'd go on about if I weren't so tired. So yeah . . .


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gena 22* 
Don't know what to say about those terrified by the thought of twins. There are plenty of wonderful things about having two at a time. Which I'd go on about if I weren't so tired. So yeah . . .

I'm sure there are! Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't throw them back... but I'm not keen to get pregnant again AT ALL. Two would just be... wow. Then again, it would keep things balanced for me so I wouldn't have to debate about #6.







:


----------



## Gena 22 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Two would just be... wow. Then again, it would keep things balanced for me so I wouldn't have to debate about #6.







:

That's true - twins do tend to come evenly matched. But they do raise the stakes for those "should we go for another babe" debates. Or have a way of cutting those conversations short!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gena 22* 
SL - Been off-line for a while, so I'm slow to jump on the twins discussion. You've gotten a lot of good comments already. Helen's right, the science is that fraternals are inhereted (mother's tendancy to release two eggs at one) and identicals are random (about 1 in 285 across all demographic groups). That said, there is anecdotal stories of families of identical twins.

So, your chance of twins is pretty low. But I'd never knock a mamma's intuition.

Sucks that FL is so restrictive about births. There might be underground CPMs, and I'd be happy to ask around if you need it. I'm a big believer in twin homebirth, in most circumstances, and would love to help. If you're into travelling, maybe you could make it to the Farm. Could be a fabulous birth!

Don't know what to say about those terrified by the thought of twins. There are plenty of wonderful things about having two at a time. Which I'd go on about if I weren't so tired. So yeah . . .

I don't feel comfortable with the Farm. I thinks its just that a good number of our ideals are very different and I don't think I'd feel comfortable there. Of course all things considered if that was my only other choice besides hospital I'd get over my issues and just go for it.

I'm trying not to count my chickens before they hatch, but this feeling just won't go away. Hopefully we'll know for sure soon so we can make appropriate arrangements.

I will keep you in mind if it gets to desperation mode and I need to find someone. I wish I had a personal friend who was knowledgeable to be here. That would be the best!


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

Tahnks for the kind words about my kids! I think they are pretty cute too! Eli is a ham for the camera. He also loves to pile pillows all over him.

*Helen* Can your husband come teach my husband that cooking dinner thing? Mine is generally helpful except for dinner.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Hi everyone! I can't believe that I haven't posted yet this month!! It's been busy! We were on vacation until Sunday. It was loads of fun and it sucks transitioning back home! Dave is working out of town this week so that makes the transition harder for all of us. I don't like being a single mom and it reminds me how hard all those single moms work day in and day out without a break! So here are a few pics from vaca.

I have been reading and love keeping up with you all. The conversation a while ago about htinking about each other like IRL friends and talking about all of you to our partners.....yeah, that's me. I was thinking about my FB friends and I was like of course I know all my friends! Oh wait, I guess I don't, I forget I don't actually _know_ you guys!! I must go excercise. I am doing a "bootcamp" of T-Tapp and this is day 1. I really should actually do it on Day 1!! It's after 10pm but I will do this!! 10 days straight, that's my goal. Oh and that pic of me is really bad. I need to upload a better one so you don't all just have that image of me in your heads!!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Sarah, you're gorgeous, but so are your kids. The penultimate one of James (naked with the plant) is just beautiful.

I just potted up a (very small) load of tomatoes and cucumbers, beans, lettuces and carrots in some tubs for the garden. Here's hoping they grow... the tomato and cucumber plants were cheap, but have some fruit on them, lettuce and carrots were full price. I generally have a black thumb, though


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

So I've got an issue and I don't even know where to post about it, as it's kind of a post-breastfeeding thing... but I'm guessing that one of you will either have advice for me (Helen?!) or will be able to at the very least point me in the direction of the proper forum. It's probably a Breastfeeding forum or "The Childhood Years," but I'm really uncertain.

I'm a CLW kind of person, which sounds somewhat strange to folks who know that #4 is bottle-fed but that's where it is. BeanBean (6.5) self-weaned at 4.5, just before starting kindergarten. Even so, my boobs have remained a source of comfort and warmth to him. He's a huge fan, and is constantly touching them whenever he gets close enough. If I hug him, he rubs his face against them; If I wander by, he'll reach up and pat them. When I tickle him or kiss his dimples, he wants to kiss my boobs.

Well, this morning he was poking at them while I was trying to get laundry together and I told him that it has to stop. I'm tired of it! They're my boobs and I don't want them poked and prodded at random all the time. He was absolutely crushed and stormed off yelling, "That hurts my feelings!" He slammed his door and announced that he needed some alone time without me (Dad is permitted to enter his room.







). Then he came up to my room to tell me that he needed alone time because I told him that I didn't want him touching my boobs anymore.







: I'm not really sure what to do with the kid! They're MINE, and I was very happy to share them while they were needed with my babies, but they're my boobs and I like having my body to myself (I haven't been pregnant or nursing for over a year now). I love my children and they do get plenty of physical contact (I call it "the daily loveloves"); Hugs and kisses and tickles and flying babies and what have you are all daily occurances. I just don't want my boobs randomly poked, petted, and rubbed when I'm busy doing other things.

Do you think this is an unreasonable boundary to set? I mean we did fairly strict child-led weaning, it wasn't even "don't offer don't refuse" around here as much as a natural process at the end of which he decided he didn't need to nurse anymore. Am I asking too much of him, at six?


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
So I've got an issue and I don't even know where to post about it, as it's kind of a post-breastfeeding thing... but I'm guessing that one of you will either have advice for me (Helen?!) or will be able to at the very least point me in the direction of the proper forum. It's probably a Breastfeeding forum or "The Childhood Years," but I'm really uncertain.

I'm a CLW kind of person, which sounds somewhat strange to folks who know that #4 is bottle-fed but that's where it is. BeanBean (6.5) self-weaned at 4.5, just before starting kindergarten. Even so, my boobs have remained a source of comfort and warmth to him. He's a huge fan, and is constantly touching them whenever he gets close enough. If I hug him, he rubs his face against them; If I wander by, he'll reach up and pat them. When I tickle him or kiss his dimples, he wants to kiss my boobs.

Well, this morning he was poking at them while I was trying to get laundry together and I told him that it has to stop. I'm tired of it! They're my boobs and I don't want them poked and prodded at random all the time. He was absolutely crushed and stormed off yelling, "That hurts my feelings!" He slammed his door and announced that he needed some alone time without me (Dad is permitted to enter his room.







). Then he came up to my room to tell me that he needed alone time because I told him that I didn't want him touching my boobs anymore.







: I'm not really sure what to do with the kid! They're MINE, and I was very happy to share them while they were needed with my babies, but they're my boobs and I like having my body to myself (I haven't been pregnant or nursing for over a year now). I love my children and they do get plenty of physical contact (I call it "the daily loveloves"); Hugs and kisses and tickles and flying babies and what have you are all daily occurances. I just don't want my boobs randomly poked, petted, and rubbed when I'm busy doing other things.

Do you think this is an unreasonable boundary to set? I mean we did fairly strict child-led weaning, it wasn't even "don't offer don't refuse" around here as much as a natural process at the end of which he decided he didn't need to nurse anymore. Am I asking too much of him, at six?

I don't think its unreasonable. I would probably set some *specific* boundaries such as he can still hug you and snuggle a head on 'em, but not kiss and touch them otherwise. Hope you get things resolved happily!

So went to my Psych and guess what he prescribed me? The same exact thing my other dr. yanked me off of. He told me that there was no reason for her to do that because I was on such a small dose (5 mg when most average patients take 20mg a day) and its no more risky for baby than any of the other medications out there. So here's hoping I feel a little better this week!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

: SL.

Rynna, I'm not a fan of CLW (if breastfeeding is a partnership then cessation happens when either party wishes it, not child) but that sounds like a small boy pushing his boundaries. My boobs are invitation only to everyone alike, kids, lovers, and so on.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Helen, thank you.

Sarah Lynn, I hope you are feeling better as well!!

Rynna, I think it's fully appropriate to set those boundries. You have an intelligent 6 yo that I imagine is capable of understanding. I'd talk with him about boundaries and privacy and respecting others' bodies. He may not like it but he'll understand and I do believe it's age appropriate to be dealing with these things. I hope it goes well, I know it would be a problem for me. I agree with Helen that touching my breasts are invitiation only. It's part of my nursing rules, we don't just lift mommy's shirt, we ask. Lovers on the other hand, he hasn't learned that lesson as well as the kids!


----------



## ThisLove (Jul 5, 2008)

Sarah Lynne, I hope you start feeling better!

Rynna, I don't think it's unreasonable to want boundaries. Even though my nursing relationship with C wasn't ... good ... he still loves them (and as they get bigger to prepare for A, he loves them more, LOL!). I think that after 6, almost 7 years, of having my boobs 'loved on' by my kiddo(s), I'd want to pull my hair out. Now, if anyone can tell me how to wean my darling husband from wanting to touch them all the time, it'd be appreciated.









Sarah, you have a beautiful family. Looks like you had a great vacation!

This is really OT, but I'm heading to DC with my MIL for a weekend trip (24th-26th). I've never been away from C before, or DH, so I'm slightly worried about that ... But, if any of you are familiar with the area, any restaurant suggestions? Our only limitation is seafood - MIL can't have it.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

It's funny, I have an easier time asserting my personal sovreignty with lovers than I do with the kids. After all, the lovers started out as separate entities from me, while the kids really didn't. They start out *inside our bodies*, and spend the better part of their first years attached to us physically as well as emotionally. I've got absolutely NO trouble drawing the lines with adults, but with the kids lines of physical contact are somewhat fuzzy. I'm very loving with my kids, lots of cuddles and snuggles and tickles and such. As they get older they want/need less, so that happens, but they're still really learning about personal space. We're trying to teach them about the personal space of others; Bean has a decent grip on the concept with everyone but me and Mike (decent-- not perfect). It's hard because they spend most of their time around people who are happy to cuddle with them and to deal with the "full contact loveloves," as I call it when they run and crash into you with a bear hug.







Bean snuggles up to my mother all the time just like a cat, and she just pats him on the head and smiles at him.









Anyway, yes. Bean's still clearly frustrated with me today, but I've stood my ground and he hasn't touched the boobs.







Hopefully he won't be scarred for life over this.









Sarah Lynne, I hope the drugs equalize you.







That's a good thing.









I've got to put the paper organizing thingie I bought yesterday UP before Bear decides that it would be more fun to break it than to open and close the drawers repeatedly...


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

I feel pretty good today. DH let me sleep in and I actually did sleep in. I took my medicine (sans xanax today because it just knocked me out yesterday) as well as Super B-complex with Folic Acid and some Garlic. I'm hoping I'll feel a little burst of energy at some point to get some house cleaning done.

I told DH I want to get some lunch meat and chips to make sandwiches for lunch and have a picnic on the livingroom floor with the kids and watch a movie. The heat is just too much for me outside, plus it looks like rain.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Mamas!
I leave for vacation tomorrow. I have not packed a thing. Does it count that all of the laundry is done and I know what to pack?
I have an OB appointment tomorrow. I am kinda dreading it. I'm worried I'm gonna get a highrisk label and I think I defiantly won't be able to have a homebirth.
(I have highish blood pressure again, and I am totally freaked about a repeat of Trixie's birth. I have suspicions that they will want to induce me early to avoid the no fluid thing again, and I want to avoid an induction and a c-section, dang I have more issues from her birth than I thought!)
ANYHOW....
I read a blog today and the mom said that her daughter (24mos) has 3 and 4 word sentences and people keep calling her gifted. Trixie strings together 3 word sentences with signs, but I just don't see how that's gifted.... Perhaps I'm an evil cynical cow.

Rynna, I agree, can you talk to your wee man. He's smart and I bet that reasoning with him and setting boundaries and explaining really well why you need some space. I bet he'll appreciate it, and it might bring you even closer, 'cause you can share personal stuff with him.
I understand your dilemma with setting boundaries though. Granted I have one wee person who's a lot younger. I've thought about this though. When I've nannied I've been able to step into a situation and resolve it, but it wasn't my child's issue. Now that I have that child, I've had her forever and I can just step in. I'm there already. Makes it a little more confusing I think. (I hope you can totally understand this)

SL... YAY! I hope your good feelingness comes and stays! Also any news on the twins? (sorry I haven't asked, I was being sensitive....)

Speaking of twins. I unleashed on my blog about people being insenstive, making comments like my MIL did and that I only had a mess of cells. I feel better. Go see comment! www.thetweedles.net

Oh and have I told you how cute Trixie is lately? She's learning to whistle. She gives me honest to goodness lips puckered kisses. She'll hold my face in both hands and lay one on me. She sometimes gets a little too excited and digs her teeth into my mouth or cheeks. But it's sweet.
I bought her a baby beco carrier (for her dollies) and she wore it for hours yesterday, we even went for a walk with it and everyone who saw us smiled. I love her so much, then she's all cute and I love her more. It's amazing to think I'll be able to love this other little person that much as well. I'm gonna have such an amazing life!

Oh Helen, I love your signature line!


----------



## RasJi7 (Sep 25, 2007)

TeenyToona, sprouting garbanzo beans in a crockpot. I soaked them over night covered with a screen (keeping bugs out), then rinsed them in the morning. Leave them without water until their tails are 2-3X as long as the bean itself, just keep rinsing them a couple times a day. I processed some of them into hummus and the rest I saved for Jahmari.

The hot potato story is too cute. I love seeing little ones playing together. And your photo album does work- beautiful family!

Now I have to work on my album tonight


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Dea- Don't feel bad about not asking. I didn't mention it sooner because I knew what you were/are dealing with







As of now I still have no news about whether its one or two. At this point with the options of birthing in front of me I'm hoping its just one, but I would be just as happy with two. I'd just be stressed out trying to make sure I get the birth of my choosing and not someone elses scare tactical frenzy c-section. (I'd be fine if I could see the c-section as being necessary, but I won't know that until they are almost here and don't want to be treated like some china doll for the next 7+ months...)


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi mamas! 13w1d here. My body decided to celebrate the second trimester by... throwing up some more. UGH. I am just fed up with the nausea, so I called my midwife and asked for a Zofran Rx. Even if I only take 5 pills, it is worth it. I will not throw up any more!







:

I am starting to need to pee every night, but when I wake up, Robin wakes up and wants to nurse, so I'm having to hold it







fun.

I'm feeling kind of sad because Robin will be starting part-time daycare in a little over a week. It's only part-time, and I know she will have fun. I found an in-home daycare that's small, with a mom who CDs and still nurses her 18 mo old, and basically it's about as perfect as I could ask without it being me. And I really, really need to have time every week to teach, do my own homework, and grade, etc. And it's good that we're starting before the school year begins so she will be totally settled by the time I'm in classes. I just feel sad to be away from her so much, and worried that it will be a hard adjustment.







I miss her already!!

Any tips for getting her used to the daycare? Should we jump in with both feet and start out with the full 4 hours on the first day, or is a more gradual method better? I"ve heard both.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that River is weaned. It's been three days now, he hasn't asked (but I haven't offered, I've been feeling too ill.) I'm dreading tomorrow- the big holiday starts tomorrow, 1.30pm and I can't sit upright for an hour together yet.


----------



## Juise (Jun 14, 2007)

I have this huge reply to everyone that I have saved on my desktop and work on when I get the chance







But I have no idea when I'll actually get it done or if it will be before I decide everything in it is too old and throw it out the window, so I wanted to reply to *smokeylo* real quick about daycare.

The last baby to be transitioned into our daycare, Josie, was done slowly - an hour the first day, growing from there, and I felt that it was very gentle, and very easy on her. She was 6 weeks old at the time, though, which isn't the same as 17 months or so, but I'm givin ya what I got







I think if it is possible it is the best way. Our newest addition, Caden, started here when he was 2 (4 now) and he started full time. It was _very hard_. He sobbed day in and day out no matter what we did until he got used to it. He is, however, still a very sensitive boy and I am sure that contributed to his rough time.

Josie hardly seemed to notice the transition, I think it went something like an hour the first day, an hour and a half the next, 2 hours, 3 hours, 5 hours, 7 hours, 10 hours. Caden took a good couple of months to really settle in. He pretty much sobbed all day the first couple weeks







Then a little less and a little less each day.

Another thing I'd like to put in is that I feel it's best to make the transition clean. I know this is a hard thing for parents to do, but the longer they linger trying to make things okay before they go, the harder it is for all parties involved (the parent, the child, the DCP.) Now I'm not suggesting that the first day you come and dump them off and leave, but in general, the longer the parent stays trying to not leave their child crying, the longer the child cries. Assuming you have a good DCP, which it sounds like you do, they are going to be loving and gentle and care very deeply for your child and do everything they can to sooth and comfort them. _Most of the time_, if a child is being fussy, sad, or crying during drop off, they stop and get to playing the second their parent steps out the door.









I hope this all makes sense, last night was a long one







Just my







: as a DCP. I would even check with your DCP if it would be okay on the first day to bring Robin for an hour and stay there with her, so the next day she isn't just being left in a totally strange place with strange people. (Unless you're already familiar with the DCP.)

That all being said, you're only talking about 4 hours? That's not a terribly long time, and it really depends on your kid how they will react. We did have a 14 month old start coming, moved now, for the full 10 hours right off the bat, but she was very outgoing and social and playful and she was fine from the get go









Anyway, I hope you can get at least some help from all this babble and it didn't just serve to make things more confusing







sorry! Good luck, in any case! And even if she does have a rough start, I am sure she will grow to love it and have fun. I absolutely adore the comradery of our daycare kids







: and they run around being insane and have tons of fun all day and take care of each other and love on each other







Gaggles of children are so great.


----------



## Juise (Jun 14, 2007)

I said quick, I guess I'm just not capable of a short post, sorry mamas!







:


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

How's that going for you, Helen?


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
Hi mamas! 13w1d here. My body decided to celebrate the second trimester by... throwing up some more. UGH. I am just fed up with the nausea, so I called my midwife and asked for a Zofran Rx. Even if I only take 5 pills, it is worth it. I will not throw up any more!







:

I am starting to need to pee every night, but when I wake up, Robin wakes up and wants to nurse, so I'm having to hold it







fun.

I'm feeling kind of sad because Robin will be starting part-time daycare in a little over a week. It's only part-time, and I know she will have fun. I found an in-home daycare that's small, with a mom who CDs and still nurses her 18 mo old, and basically it's about as perfect as I could ask without it being me. And I really, really need to have time every week to teach, do my own homework, and grade, etc. And it's good that we're starting before the school year begins so she will be totally settled by the time I'm in classes. I just feel sad to be away from her so much, and worried that it will be a hard adjustment.







I miss her already!!

Any tips for getting her used to the daycare? Should we jump in with both feet and start out with the full 4 hours on the first day, or is a more gradual method better? I"ve heard both.

Could you possibly go to the daycare WITH her for a day and get a feel for the place with her. Explore with her and help her feel comfortable. You can also distance yourself while you are there to see how well she goes off on her own. Then the next time you go to actually drop her off she has a small feel for the place already and its not a completely brand new environment.

Personally I'd do the full 4 hrs straight off. She may fuss at first, but once she's used to being there after a bit she won't even notice how long you are gone. You can always stay close and call DCP to check on how she's doing to know if you should come sooner or later.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
I'm pretty sure that River is weaned. It's been three days now, he hasn't asked (but I haven't offered, I've been feeling too ill.) I'm dreading tomorrow- the big holiday starts tomorrow, 1.30pm and I can't sit upright for an hour together yet.

*hugs*


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

lauren what i've done with the kids when ever they stay with someone new is this: I should note that it's never been full time but it has been for several hours a time or two a week and i have rather sensitive/slow to adjust children who do great once they make that adjustment. so anyway, i go with them and just hang out and play for an hour one day to help us all get a feel for things. then, depending on how that was for everyone we may do that another time or i may just leave the next time. when i leave them the first time i usually plan it to be a bit shorter than i will be leaving them or atleast just be close incase there are problems. it usually takes 3-4 stays before they transition easily without anxiety. i should also note that our providers have been home day cares with people i already knew. i hope it goes well, i think the odds are good that it will be easier for robin than it will be for you. it takes me a while before i can leave them without guilt but once i get through that i really enjoy the time without them when i can be confident in their care and happiness!!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
How's that going for you, Helen?

Weanedness? He seems completely oblivious to the fact that anything's changed... he's never been a sucky baby or big on the comfort nursing and the last few bedtime boobies were hell- he was obviously frustrated that there wasn't any milk there. Tuesday night I went out to pick the boys up from the school play, came home and he was snuggled up in his cot asleep- he fell asleep in Steve's arms. Wednesday he headed off to his bedroom after a story with Skye, had a cuddle, lay in his cot while I sat and knitted, and last night he and daddy cuddled to sleep. Other than humongous preggie boobs, I have no problems and he seems happy.

I think I'm better. I got some energy back last night and it hasn't gone yet- it's 5am and I'm up at the computer







: Must go back to bed.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThisLove* 
Teeny, you have a beautiful family! I love the second picture - they look like they're having a blast!







:

Thank you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gena 22* 
Don't know what to say about those terrified by the thought of twins. There are plenty of wonderful things about having two at a time. Which I'd go on about if I weren't so tired. So yeah . . .

I just know that one baby knocked my socks off so completely that I'd be scared of having to take care of two at a time...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahn4639* 
Hi everyone! I can't believe that I haven't posted yet this month!! It's been busy! We were on vacation until Sunday. It was loads of fun and it sucks transitioning back home! Dave is working out of town this week so that makes the transition harder for all of us. I don't like being a single mom and it reminds me how hard all those single moms work day in and day out without a break! So here are a few pics from vaca.

I have been reading and love keeping up with you all. The conversation a while ago about htinking about each other like IRL friends and talking about all of you to our partners.....yeah, that's me. I was thinking about my FB friends and I was like of course I know all my friends! Oh wait, I guess I don't, I forget I don't actually _know_ you guys!! I must go excercise. I am doing a "bootcamp" of T-Tapp and this is day 1. I really should actually do it on Day 1!! It's after 10pm but I will do this!! 10 days straight, that's my goal. Oh and that pic of me is really bad. I need to upload a better one so you don't all just have that image of me in your heads!!









Well, I hope I can finally find some time to look at your pics from home, I can't wait. I love seeing all the fams here!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
Mamas!
I leave for vacation tomorrow. I have not packed a thing. Does it count that all of the laundry is done and I know what to pack?
I have an OB appointment tomorrow. I am kinda dreading it. I'm worried I'm gonna get a highrisk label and I think I defiantly won't be able to have a homebirth.
(I have highish blood pressure again, and I am totally freaked about a repeat of Trixie's birth. I have suspicions that they will want to induce me early to avoid the no fluid thing again, and I want to avoid an induction and a c-section, dang I have more issues from her birth than I thought!)
ANYHOW....
I read a blog today and the mom said that her daughter (24mos) has 3 and 4 word sentences and people keep calling her gifted. Trixie strings together 3 word sentences with signs, but I just don't see how that's gifted.... Perhaps I'm an evil cynical cow.

<snip>

Oh and have I told you how cute Trixie is lately? She's learning to whistle. She gives me honest to goodness lips puckered kisses. She'll hold my face in both hands and lay one on me. She sometimes gets a little too excited and digs her teeth into my mouth or cheeks. But it's sweet.
I bought her a baby beco carrier (for her dollies) and she wore it for hours yesterday, we even went for a walk with it and everyone who saw us smiled. I love her so much, then she's all cute and I love her more. It's amazing to think I'll be able to love this other little person that much as well. I'm gonna have such an amazing life!

Dea,







: on your OB appointment. Also, I love this sweet little update on Trixie!







All around.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RasJi7* 
TeenyToona, sprouting garbanzo beans in a crockpot. I soaked them over night covered with a screen (keeping bugs out), then rinsed them in the morning. Leave them without water until their tails are 2-3X as long as the bean itself, just keep rinsing them a couple times a day. I processed some of them into hummus and the rest I saved for Jahmari.

The hot potato story is too cute. I love seeing little ones playing together. And your photo album does work- beautiful family!

Now I have to work on my album tonight









Oh thanks! I've tried sprouting in colanders, but dude it takes so long and takes up so much space. I will try this next time!

Thanks for the comments. I really just love how DSS is so sweet with DD. He's an amazing big brother.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
Hi mamas! 13w1d here. My body decided to celebrate the second trimester by... throwing up some more. UGH. I am just fed up with the nausea, so I called my midwife and asked for a Zofran Rx. Even if I only take 5 pills, it is worth it. I will not throw up any more!







:

I am starting to need to pee every night, but when I wake up, Robin wakes up and wants to nurse, so I'm having to hold it







fun.

I'm feeling kind of sad because Robin will be starting part-time daycare in a little over a week. It's only part-time, and I know she will have fun. I found an in-home daycare that's small, with a mom who CDs and still nurses her 18 mo old, and basically it's about as perfect as I could ask without it being me. And I really, really need to have time every week to teach, do my own homework, and grade, etc. And it's good that we're starting before the school year begins so she will be totally settled by the time I'm in classes. I just feel sad to be away from her so much, and worried that it will be a hard adjustment.







I miss her already!!

Any tips for getting her used to the daycare? Should we jump in with both feet and start out with the full 4 hours on the first day, or is a more gradual method better? I"ve heard both.

Dude, I hope you're kicking the morning sickness soon. Ugh how awful. As far as daycare, maybe I'm not a great parent, but when DD was in daycare, we just went for broke. She did ok, I think.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
I'm pretty sure that River is weaned. It's been three days now, he hasn't asked (but I haven't offered, I've been feeling too ill.) I'm dreading tomorrow- the big holiday starts tomorrow, 1.30pm and I can't sit upright for an hour together yet.


Wow, seems like from your second update that it's going ok. and I have to say, I like your comments on mutual readyness for things like weaning and whatnot.

Hiya Juise! It's good to see you around.

SarahLynne, so glad to hear you've got your meds coming back. That must be a relief. So tell us more about this twin vibe you've got?

Rynna, I agree with everyone else, your little guy seems like he can handle a boundaries conversation. I think it's not too early for that.

All's well here. I won tickets to see Chris Thomas King next week (he's the guitarist in "O Brother Where Art Thou) and I'm totally stoked. I haven't been to a concert in forever, and DH and I could use a night out. Also I found a bonus tomato plant growing near our compost bin - so that makes 7 plants. Now if only it would heat up like a real summer so my plants can produce! Some have a few green fruits, but nothign much. It's been an unusually cool summer (by July we're usually whining about the humidity and heat).

DD is doing well - she's talking up a storm. I should have known since she was saying "ah-ah" to nurse by day 4 that she'd be a talker, and hoo boy is she ever. She mimics alot, but she also seems to understand most everything she says. I'm going buck up and really get to work on shifting her to her own room/nightweaning, for real this time. She wanted to nurse for the billionth time last night, so at like 2 am, I told her no more ah-ah and it's time for bed. Well that went over like a lead balloon. She screamed and cried and flailed. So DH took her downstairs and she fell asleep promptly and stayed asleep til well after I left for work at 7. I think if she's too near me, then she will just wake up expecting to nurse. She eats well enough that if she is only down to 3-4 nursing sessions a day that I shouldn't worry too much. I know she can do it, but I know she's a fighter and it's going to be a mad struggle. I have to stick to it, though, because I know it will help her get better sleep and that makes her a generally much happier camper (and us happier too as she scratches and bites less).


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

LMK if you want to talk about the shift, Teeny. We've btdt, but I think all of mine were slightly younger when they got evicted from our bedroom...


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
LMK if you want to talk about the shift, Teeny. We've btdt, but I think all of mine were slightly younger when they got evicted from our bedroom...

I definitely would love to talk about. Especially if you had a difficult time with any.

I've been working really hard lately to lose weight and lo and behold I lost 4 lbs this week! Total of 11 since I started in June.







The way I see it, 199 isn't (as) far now!


----------



## HeatherRenee (Apr 3, 2009)

Is it too late to join in? I'm fairly new to the site, and just found this thread today. I am a mom of three boys, the youngest is a Feb 08 baby


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherRenee* 
Is it too late to join in? I'm fairly new to the site, and just found this thread today. I am a mom of three boys, the youngest is a Feb 08 baby










Of course not just hop on in







Welcome!

Teeny- There's no other way to explain it than the most overwhelming feeling of being. It just feels like I have two in me. When I try to picture one baby it's impossible. It is the strangest and most unnerving feeling I've ever had. My midwife appt. is next friday so hopefully we'll have maybe an idea from the doppler. Although I won't believe anything until I see them/him/her with my own eyes.


----------



## HeatherRenee (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm still reading through the posts, but thought that I would introduce myself.







I'm HeatherRenee. I have three boys RW is 6, IC is 4 and AJ is 17 months. We live in Mississippi. AJ and I are still bfing and going strong. I'm so glad to have found this group here. I was in a group on the site Cafemom for AJ's birth month, but it seemed that noone believed in the same things that we believe in (breastfeeding, co-sleeping, non/delayed vaxes, no cio, cloth diapers). So I really didn't have anyone to just talk with as AJ grows up. So yay!







I am a SAHM, and my hubby is a manager for Chuck E Cheese. We are homeschooling our boys, because honestly, the schools in Mississippi... are bad. I like movies, books, and basically my boys are my world.









I'm hoping to get to know all of you! Ok, back to reading back posts.. lol


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
Dude, I hope you're kicking the morning sickness soon. Ugh how awful. As far as daycare, maybe I'm not a great parent, but when DD was in daycare, we just went for broke. She did ok, I think.

I'm going buck up and really get to work on shifting her to her own room/nightweaning, for real this time. She wanted to nurse for the billionth time last night, so at like 2 am, I told her no more ah-ah and it's time for bed.

Teeny, Elizabeth Pantley's book No Cry Sleep Solution for Toddlers has fantastic suggestions for doing this with little trauma. We are planning to implement her suggestions in a few months to get Robin nightweaned... not sure where she will sleep yet.

So, I had a terrible night last night and threw up a ton, and I'm really depressed and upset at how bad I feel at nearly 14 weeks. I was still nauseous at this point with Robin, but I didn't throw up past 10 weeks last time. Last night I was really concerned and ended up calling my midwife and crying a ton and it generally sucked. Then Robin woke up after 3 hours of sleep and screamed for over an hour. Ugh. It was awful.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Oh Lauren, that's terrible! Is the Zofran not helping? I hope you are feeling better today and that this passes quickly! Lots of good, calm belly, restful sleep vibes coming your way!

HeatherRenee, nice to meet you! We're always glad to see new moms joining us. It sounds like you'll fit right in.

Teeny, I forgot to mention that your pics are adorable!! We are moving James as well as soon as we get a bunk bed for the kids. He slept with Grace the 10 days we were in MN and it was great. Moving Grace was a very, very long process and I would do it differently if I were to do it again. I think we did it too gradually to be honest. I think a night time routine is key. In their own bed, sitting where they can see you until calling asleep. Going in if they wake and settling them, sitting in the same spot if needed and back to your room. Grace came into our bed half way through the night for a year after we moved her. That was after months of sleeping on her floor reachng up and holding her hand. Then sitting in her chair for an hour holding her hand, then......it was too much! I think letting Mr. Toona handle bed time after you've nursed is the way to go if it's possible. Most kids seem much more willing to accept these things from dad than they are from mom.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I don't know about that, Sarah. Isn't Mr Toona still a SAHP? I resent doing 100% of the bedtime routine 7 nights a week, because I get no downtime. EVER. It took 2 hours of sitting next to River's cot last night. He went and snuggled downstairs with daddy and was asleep within 10 minutes. Grrrr.

Lauren, I hope you feel better soon









Hi Heather!


----------



## RasJi7 (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherRenee* 
I'm still reading through the posts, but thought that I would introduce myself.







I'm HeatherRenee. I have three boys RW is 6, IC is 4 and AJ is 17 months. We live in Mississippi. AJ and I are still bfing and going strong. I'm so glad to have found this group here. I was in a group on the site Cafemom for AJ's birth month, but it seemed that noone believed in the same things that we believe in (breastfeeding, co-sleeping, non/delayed vaxes, no cio, cloth diapers). So I really didn't have anyone to just talk with as AJ grows up. So yay!







I am a SAHM, and my hubby is a manager for Chuck E Cheese. We are homeschooling our boys, because honestly, the schools in Mississippi... are bad. I like movies, books, and basically my boys are my world.









I'm hoping to get to know all of you! Ok, back to reading back posts.. lol









Hi HeatherRenee, I had a similar experience on 'main stream' boards. I so sad reading about sleep training and circumcision, and i was the only left still bf'ing... Great to have you here! I think I am going to homeschool too (I'm only on my first)









Teeny







Congrats on the 4lbs. Keep up the good work.


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

Helen

*Smokeylo* I'm in the same position with Eli. He hasn't been to daycare since I have been on maternity leave. His daycare was my sister in law since he was 14 weeks old and she only had her two kids. Friday is my first day back at work







so this week I'm going to take him to his new sitters for a couple hours on a couple days. I'm hoping that will make Friday go a little smoother. Going back on a friday is so pointless but I want to save the vacation I have left for the year to spend days here and there with my kids. The new daycare is an in home. I know three other people who use her and one of my managers daughter work for her. I love that there is two people not just one. She has everything set up in the lower level of her house for inside play and learning. Her backyard is a huge playground with shade. She even has a shaded area up on the deck for the littles like Quinn (I think Quinn will be the only baby too). She's Nationally accredited. All in all I think it'll be great.

I've been in a rather crabby mood with the return to work looming. I give everyone who stays home, living on one income, credit. We could do it but it would be tight. If the stupid lot at the golf course would sell it would be much easier decision to stay home. All I want is to stay home and be mom. Watch Eli be all cute even when he is in total meltdown and see Quinn just be a baby. Maybe it wouldn't feel like they were growing so fast. Plus it would be nice to be home when Kendall gets home from school. I'm trying like crazy to find something to do from home to make a little money. If we had a bigger yard, watching a couple kids would be perfect.

Okay I'm done whining. I'm going to go knit. Maybe I'll feel better.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm back from a FANTASTIC weekend in the woods with THRH.







: It was just unbelievably wonderful being there with him (and it was just the two of us-- unexpected bonus!). He's fabulosity personified.







Anyway, I'm just checking things online before I crash-- I've got to get up early so tHRH can catch the train to work. I wish I could keep him here forever and ever. I'd love him and feed him and.. and... and do lots of UAV to him.














:







:

Hope everyone had a fabulous weekend. I'm going to try to do some pilates and then repair my bike tire tomorrow morning after dropping THRH at the train station, so I may not be on until late afternoonish.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherRenee* 
Is it too late to join in? I'm fairly new to the site, and just found this thread today. I am a mom of three boys, the youngest is a Feb 08 baby










Welcome! Not too late to join, the more the merrier! Nice to "meet" you!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy2Austin* 
Of course not just hop on in







Welcome!

Teeny- There's no other way to explain it than the most overwhelming feeling of being. It just feels like I have two in me. When I try to picture one baby it's impossible. It is the strangest and most unnerving feeling I've ever had. My midwife appt. is next friday so hopefully we'll have maybe an idea from the doppler. Although I won't believe anything until I see them/him/her with my own eyes.

Interesting! I'm all for going with your gut! I can't wait to see what you find out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
Teeny, Elizabeth Pantley's book No Cry Sleep Solution for Toddlers has fantastic suggestions for doing this with little trauma. We are planning to implement her suggestions in a few months to get Robin nightweaned... not sure where she will sleep yet.

So, I had a terrible night last night and threw up a ton, and I'm really depressed and upset at how bad I feel at nearly 14 weeks. I was still nauseous at this point with Robin, but I didn't throw up past 10 weeks last time. Last night I was really concerned and ended up calling my midwife and crying a ton and it generally sucked. Then Robin woke up after 3 hours of sleep and screamed for over an hour. Ugh. It was awful.

I need to get that book from the library, I keep meaning to, but don't ever get aruond to it.

I'm sorry you're still feeling poorly. Sounds like a rough go and that you need a hug.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahn4639* 
Teeny, I forgot to mention that your pics are adorable!! We are moving James as well as soon as we get a bunk bed for the kids. He slept with Grace the 10 days we were in MN and it was great. Moving Grace was a very, very long process and I would do it differently if I were to do it again. I think we did it too gradually to be honest. I think a night time routine is key. In their own bed, sitting where they can see you until calling asleep. Going in if they wake and settling them, sitting in the same spot if needed and back to your room. Grace came into our bed half way through the night for a year after we moved her. That was after months of sleeping on her floor reachng up and holding her hand. Then sitting in her chair for an hour holding her hand, then......it was too much! I think letting Mr. Toona handle bed time after you've nursed is the way to go if it's possible. Most kids seem much more willing to accept these things from dad than they are from mom.

Aww thanks for the compliments. I'm partial to them, of course. I can't believe it's been 7 years since I met Jessie and Jonnie. How much they've grown.

I like your ideas. If we knew for certain the kids would be here longer, I wouldn't mind getting her used to snuggling up with them (half they time they fall asleep on each other like a couple of puppies). But as it stands we're going to have to get her used to being on her own. She's done it a few times... She does do ok with Mr Toona, if it's a rough night he will take her out of the room so I can get some sleep. But, if he decides to take her downstairs and sleep, he ends up sleeping on the couch, which isn't bad, but it's not the comfiest. And as Helen says, he's the SAHP and I hate making him do everything. Some nights, though, I do. I occasionally have had trouble staying awake on the commute (though I haven't lately, thankfully), and so he gets to bear the brunt of that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
I don't know about that, Sarah. Isn't Mr Toona still a SAHP? I resent doing 100% of the bedtime routine 7 nights a week, because I get no downtime. EVER. It took 2 hours of sitting next to River's cot last night. He went and snuggled downstairs with daddy and was asleep within 10 minutes. Grrrr.


Yeap, he is. He doesn't seem to get as flustered with parenting as I do, but I don't want to put him in the position of never catch a break. When you put River down, does he cry and cry and cry? If I put Nara in the crib and somehow she wakes up, she screams and cries for ah-ah and then says "me me me me!?" (which is how she asks to be picked up). She only gets more and more riled up, doesn't matter how tired. So, this is when I usually think forget it, and pick her up and nurse her back to sleep, then fall asleep myself.

Aww, Babybump, maybe we should all send good vibes your way to get that lot sold!

Rynna, glad you had such a great time! Woohoo!!

Thanks Ras!! I've lost a total of 11 lbs since the solstice, not too bad if I say so myself.

So, I won tickets to a concert! Woohoo! DH and I are going on a much needed date tonight to see Chris Thomas King (he was the guitarist in O Brother Where Art Thou). I'm so excited! Except for the fact that I woke up this morning to a UTI, it's a pretty good day. DH went in for his vas follow up and the doc says he's all clean! WOO-HOO!!

Kids are all doing well... Last night I was nursing DD, and the kids did something that distracted her. She popped off with a mouthful of milk and DSS says - hey! She has milk in her mouth!! I said, well what did you think I was doing with her all this time? He said I didn't know it was like milk, like real milk, like you put in a baby bottle!! He was astounded, I'm not sure what he thought it was, but it was pretty funny to me.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

No, if I put River down in his cot he will kick and wriggle for a while, roll onto his tummy, stick his bum in the air and go to sleep, as long as he has company. I normally knit. It takes time and patience: without boobs, it's about 45 minutes- but no screaming involved. Or DH can cuddle him to sleep on the sofa, which takes 10 minutes but tends to mean we get a call for a cuddle later in the night.
Heather, do you cosleep? What's Eli's bedtime routine?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Sleep stuff is miserable. I lay it all on Mike.







No, not really. Bean and BooBah are actually willing to go to sleep in their own room and once they even slept in their own beds. Usually the two of them sleep in the same bed, though. Bella, depending on how tired she is, can sleep anywhere but prefers to cuddle with someone who's interested in sleeping rather than giggling (i.e. not her siblings). Bear usually ends up with me, but sometimes with Mike (we sleep in separate rooms). He likes to be asleep fairly early (7:30 is nice) and he sleeps better than ever now that the wheat & soy have been removed from his diet.









Bear seems gigantinormous. He's just so huge! I've never had such a big baby!







I wouldn't be at all surprised if we came out of next winter with Bella as the smallest child in the family.







:

So every month, someone asks me if I'm pregnant. It's usually my sister. This is the longest I've gone without being pregnant since BeanBean was conceived. In order to maintain the pattern, I have until February of 2010 to get pregnant. If I'm not pregnant by then, guess what? I'm really and truly done!!







I think my sister should put a moratorium on asking until that point.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Everybody busy playing outside? I hope so! I'm just having a fabulous day and I thought I'd share the happies.







: I found my wallet, Bean's school stuff for next year arrived, and it turns out that there's a whopping $30 in my checking account-- which is $30 more than I thought I had!







: On the down side, Bear got into the peanut butter and is now all hivey.







On the up side, BooBah and Bean have been doing very well teaching Bella what can and can't be shared with Bear food-wise.







Overall, this is a great day! It's nearly 2:00 and I'm still in a good mood from early this morning. If I'd managed to get a decent night's sleep and to wake up next to THRH, it'd be perfect.
















:







: I share the happies!







:







:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I spent the day having builders digging holes in my kitchen floor







: I can move my dishwasher!!!!

In other news, FIL is back in hospital with another corneal ulcer. Gah.


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

oh my, it sounds like everyone is have a mostly-good summer! Things have been rolling be rather quickly around here. We've been spending a lot of time outside - I have a new flower garden







which I am super-proud of.

I've been following along but not posting because it seems like every time I get some time to myself I have other things that need doing - like taking a shower







or Jackson decides to take that moment to try to push computer buttons...

Welcome HeatherRenee







glad you found us!

Lauren, on daycare I totally agree with Juise that a clean break is the way to go. I've seen soo many kids just hanging on and crying while their parents are there but completely calm down a few minutes after parents leave. I really like the suggestion to go together and hang out for an hour before you bring her for the first time.

I am toying with the idea of becoming a dcp, in my home. I like the possibility of extra income and a "playmate" for Jackson but am not ready to give up my freedom. hehe. I have done tons of babysitting and have worked in a daycare facility before so I do have experience. Hmmm....

on Twins... wow a big







to you all who have em (gena







). A much as I like the idea of twins the reality of it feels like it would be overwhelming. I hope everything works out in best possible way for you Sarah Lynne









Helen, I hope you are feeling better









on Nightweaning/Room moving... well, we moved Jackson to his own room back in mid -June. It went well. He goes to sleep in his room and we bought a monitor so when he wakes up at night I can go down there. He was down to only one or two wakings per night last week, but last night was up 4 times. I don't mind getting up and going downstairs as much as I thought I would and there is a bed down there so sometimes if I am really tired and he won't nurse back to sleep right away I sleep down there with him. I have not tried any nightweaning tactics yet so no advice there. I will probably not try nightweaning until I absolutely have to. What I am really hoping for is that eventually he will just start sleeping through the night and I won't have to do anything







That's not completely out of the question is it?









I can't believe how much all your babies are talking!! Jackson only has 15-20 words and most of those are baby-talk words only I can understand! He has only a few "real" words - more(sign), hello (which means phone), Hi, and uh-oh. He is really getting into mimicking us lately and will parrot back words to us. It is super-cute. Everyone is starting to comment on how he is turning into such a little BOY, he's not a baby anymore!!

I miss my baby but I am also loving my little boy. He is cute and sweet and knows exactly how to drive me absolutely crazy all at the same time.

Parenting a toddler is so much harder than I expected. My patience wears thin a lot sooner than it used to especially when I am telling him not to stand on the dog for the umpteenth time and that is just one thing!! Whew, it just makes me batty sometimes. How do you all cope when you are about to yell or throw something??

Ok I am going to really really try hard to come back more often, I promise









love,
Cheryl


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Eep, Helen, that's icky about your FIL.







Hope he's feeling better soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firecat* 
Parenting a toddler is so much harder than I expected. My patience wears thin a lot sooner than it used to especially when I am telling him not to stand on the dog for the umpteenth time and that is just one thing!! Whew, it just makes me batty sometimes. How do you all cope when you are about to yell or throw something??

If I find that I want to yell and/or throw things a lot over the course of a particular day, I harass Mike into buying me some Floravital.







Usually it has less to do with what the kids are doing than the fact that I'm anemic, which wears my patience thin like nothing else.







Just toddlers, though? Well... it ends!!







:







Seriously, though, they grow up so quickly. Bear's my Last Baby: He's the only one in diapers, the only one with whom a complete stranger couldn't have an intelligible conversation (well, you probably couldn't with Bella but that's only because she's shy







), the only one without all of his baby teeth... he's just so flipping cute! I mean sometimes I can hardly stand the adorability of it all!







:

Yes, he gets into everything and yes, it's extremely painful to find him in the kitchen eating dry powdered Neocate out of a can (usually getting something else into the can and contaminating the whole thing-- ARGH!!) or dropping random items into the toilet or what have you, but he's so little and sweet and his siblings are getting so big.







: I'm really revelling in this last expedition into babyness.







: I know that things become easier in many ways as the kids get older, because I see it every day. Just two days ago my 6.5 year old resisted "ambushing Bear's cookies" all by himself. "A quarter of my body wanted to do it. I even touched them, but then I stepped away."







: (His sisters GORGED themselves on Bear's cookies, and Bean got a special treat because he was so well-behaved and strong-willed about it all.







) He's developing really nice impulse control, and I know that Bear will get there too.









It doesn't last forever, honestly, so enjoy it while you can. If you find it impossible to enjoy, consider what *your* life/body may be lacking and see if correcting that doesn't help.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yup. Now is a good time to look after you. She's a wise one, that Rynna







Also, there isn't a law that you have to love all of your kids ages and stages: I hate the young baby bit, when they just want to be held and shown everything and want me constantly, like the older baby bit, love the toddler years (remember, I have a high tolerance for mess, and low standards for clean and tidy) and hate 8 with a passion. Truth be told, I'm not enjoying Skye's current behaviour too much atm, and ONE of my sons wrote a name on the living room wall in felt tip pen.(Remember, our house has cream walls.) The bit that River is in is just scrumptious- everything is new and exciting and wonderful to him. What's not to love?

Oh, and I just bought him the world's cutest shoes EVER.


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks Rynna, I suppose I really should pick some of that stuff up. I have been super-slacking on getting more. But really, for the most part I love this age, he does such _cute_ things and is so smart. I think it is when it's getting toward the end of the day and I get tired or I think I need to get something done right this minute and J isn't cooperating (I say think here because obviously there is very little which must be done "right this minute") and I get frustrated.

Helen once again you are so right on. I really enjoy the baby stage and I think for me the adjustment to toddler has been frustrating because I always thought as he got older I would be able to do more things but in some ways it has been the opposite. For example... computer time







I used to be able to get a lot more time on the comp when he couldn't run around and get into things. And I haven't beaded properly in months! But I am becoming used to it and I know one day I will have the time to bead, and sew, and....









J is having fun playing drums right now, wish you all could see/hear


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh and I forgot to say... those shoes are super cute!! Jackson has some pedipeds which I really like how flexible and easy to put on they are but they make his feet sweat something awful. Those cotton ones sound nice.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Helen, I LOVE them! I'm so jealous!!







Bear's been "bear-footed" all summer. I probably won't bother buying him another pair of shoes until it starts to get cold, either. All of my kids have spent at least one summer barefooted, and these days while all the bigger kids have shoes, they only wear them if they're going someplace other than the backyard.







My mother's rather horrifed by my lackadasical attitude toward footwear but really, it's what's best for their feet and if they're comfortable and safe why should I kick up a fuss?







With four, one must choose their battles wisely. Heck, it helps with only one.









Firecat, I *totally* know what you mean about the beading despite the fact that I've never done any beadwork myself. Before Bean was born I used to knit, crochet, cross-stitch and embroider *all the time*. I also read, played computer games, and spent a ridiculous amount of time on the internet while watching movies. Needlework became a trillion times more difficult with kids; You can't put things down, your six year old wants to disassemble your hoop to see how it works, the three year old can't help but pull your knitting needles from your work because they're sticking out so alluringly, the five year old loves the tiny, nearly inaudible pop-pop sound of crocheted stitches unravelling...







: It's enough to drive you buggy!

So what helps? When Bella was little, I was very frustrated by my inability to do any needlework and I mentioned this to Mike's grandmother (she was doing some stamped cross-stitch at the time). "I never could when mine were little either," she said. Wow, did I feel better-- she had NINE children over (iirc) 20 years, and she survived almost 25 years with almost no needlework at all.







: If she could survive that, I could cope with my small brood.







And after her children had grown, she had time to turn out some beautiful work-- she pieced and quilted *gorgeous* quilts for each of her 26 grandchildren (I should take a picture of Mike's sometime), and crocheted baby blankets for most of her 32 great-grandchildren. Anyway, that reminder that it ends was really helpful for me.







She didn't have the internet or television to occupy herself, either-- she's Mennonite and she's 90 years old, so when she was young needlework was pretty much what there was to do in her spare time.







It's not like she had tons of other hobbies!

I have my own room now (long story) and I've been working on a counted cross-stitch project AND a knitting project, and both are going well and have not been interrupted. It's nice.







The cross-stitch is a smaller one (it'll be 5x7 when it's finished and very pretty-- I've made this one before) but it will actually be completed and wow... I'm so happy about that.







It's inspiring enough that I'm thinking I should go digging for my old frame or perhaps buy a new one, to see if I can't finish one of the projects I started and nearly finished when Bean was small. Unbelievably, I still have all the pieces-- the nearly-completed work, the charms, and the pattern. I'm not sure about the floss, but that's easily replenished if I can just get myself in gear. I did start out working it with a hoop, but it's so big that it was SO much easier with a frame... and I should stop now before I truly go overboard into the realm of cross-stitching geekery.


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
became a trillion times more difficult with kids; You can't put things down, your six year old wants to disassemble your hoop to see how it works, the three year old can't help but pull your knitting needles from your work because they're sticking out so alluringly, the five year old loves the tiny, nearly inaudible pop-pop sound of crocheted stitches unravelling...







: It's enough to drive you buggy!










Yes, yes, yes! He wants to pick up beads, play with my tools, poke himself with bits of wire... ahhh! It totally makes me feel better, more ok with it I guess, to know it's not just me who can't seem to get a chance to do stuff! I taught a class last night so I did get to do some work on a necklace (now the trick will be to finish it before December!







) and it was nice to get a break from Jackson and talk to some grownups.

It's my anniversary tonight so I must go initiate some festivities


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Rynna, we have some serious needlework (esp. quilting and embroidery) in our family too. My great-grandfather was a quilt designer, and some of the embroidery my great-aunts produced was breathtaking. Unfortunately, the ones who were exceptional died before I was born, and nobody was around to teach me







I haven't actually moved my wheel yet, because there's no point- River will just dismantle it in minutes.

I can knit again- actually, I've even been knitting lace







: which is just showing off- but anything that involves "stuff" is a no-no. The crochet thingummy is making no progress because River just keeps trying to run away with the different colours of wool. Beads?







That's time for a new interest, methinks. Would you consider knitting with beads instead?


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Eating veggies with dip for breakfast. Its what sounded good 

First appt. today so I'm excited. Hope all goes well









Dh is having issues with his medication. The psychiatrist tried switching him from adderall to strattera and its been really bad. He has been sleeping like a fiend and could barely function at work yesterday. When he asked how long he should expect that to last they told him 3-4 weeks! He said forget this I'm taking my adderall. So he has to call the dr. today.

I don't normally like carrots, but these are scrumptious right now!!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Helen, you can knit _lace_?!? In your own home?! Count me as uberjealous-- anything beyond a very simple 3-2 rib will be impossible for me to start after the kids get to it.









I didn't have anyone to teach me, either. My grandmother did a lot of needlework in her time, but I didn't get to meet her and discuss things with her until I was about 21 years old, and of course by then she wasn't doing any needlework anymore. My mother was always amused by the random things I had in common with her mother, and both of us felt it was kind of a loss that she was never interested in meeting us (myself and my siblings). We really had a lot in common, right down to taste in foods, and if she'd been more involved in our lives I probably would have picked up needlework even earlier than I did. As it was, I started cross-stitching at 10, embroidering (other styles) around 15, knitting at 17 or 18 and I didn't teach myself to crochet until after my grandmother passed away (I'm thinking I was 22). All self-taught, and I'm not half bad at any of it if I do say so myself.







Mike's mother was raised Amish so of course she learned some things as a child; today she crochets a little bit and sews hems & buttons, but not much more. His grandmother (father's mother) was and is an exceptional needlworker, and despite being 90 years old still does as much as she can. It's rare to see her without needlework of some kind in her hands; Usually stamped cross stitch but occasionally she'll be piecing a quilt (she doesn't do the actual quilting anymore) or crocheting.









I love needlework so so much. I was so excited a few years ago when knitting became a 'popular' pursuit with people my age.







As a teenager I got strange, awed looks for carrying random knitting projects around.







I think it's just such a great hobby, I can totally understand how people dedicate their lives to various forms of needlework. If I could get paid for doing counted cross-stitch projects or knitting/crocheting, I'd be in heaven!







I'd also have cleared this room out earlier so that I had a place to HIDE my projects while they were in progress.
















So I have no money at all, and neither does THRH. He's having a very long week, though, and was feeling exceptionally depressed yesterday because he needed to spend some downtime with me but wasn't able to scrounge up the train fare. I decided to put the intention out there, got an idea...and now I have train tickets.







Ain't life grand? Anyway, I'm going to visit him this weekend. I'll be online... rather sporadically.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

I'm not really feeling my profile pic, any opinions?
<------

It's been so quiet! I'm guilty as well, I hope everyone it just happy and busy!

My husband has been having to work out of town for the last couple weeks. That's been really hard! He is probably going to get a promotion soon which is GREAT! We've been waiting for this for a couple years now, the bad part is that it would require a move and that is very anxiety provoking for me. It took me years to get acclimated here and to grow friendships, ect so I'm hesitant in having to do it again but I think I'll do better next time! So we don't know anything for sure yet but we're hoping to know for sure in the next few weeks. No one outside our families know but I had to tell you guys!









James has finally gotten is bottom teeth in! He had the center 2 and his molars and all that but not the incisors or eye teeth on the bottom, I was starting to worry! The ones next to the center 2 (incisors, right?) are through so I'm holding out hope for the others not too.

He's starting to talk more. His favorite book is "Moo, Baa, LaLaLa" by Sandra Boynton. We read it so many times a day! This morning Grace was "reading" it to him, its so cute to watch them together! We say the words and he makes all the sounds, it's adorable.

Well, I love you all, I've just been quiet on here lately and got too far behind and don't do needle work (thought I have taught myself knitting, I just need to DO IT!) to catch up but I'll try to stay up to date from here on out!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Sarah- I think the avatar looks gorgeous









I had my appt. yesterday. It went really well







Did all the normal paperwork and bloodwork. She played cat and mouse with the doppler and finally found the baby's heartbeat (we would catch it and then it would move.) It took her about 20 minutes and me one trip to the bathroom to finally catch it for a half minute. I'm trying to convince myself its just one. I just won't feel sure until the ultrasound. At least there was at least one heartbeat









Still waiting for my start date. At the rate they are going I'm going to be 8 months pregnant before they start me lol (or at least look 8 months pregnant.) At the very least if they want to wait to start me until after baby I'd like to know. Again the wait and see game.


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

*Helen* My wheel got moved on top one of the end tables in the living room. Eli kept standing on the treadle and it was driving me crazy. It's a Schacht that I bought used a couple years ago after selling my first wheel. Even used the thing cost a fortune, but it has so many options. It lovely to look at just wish I had more time to use it. Eventually.... right now I do find time to knit quite a bit. I'm working on some lace too. Usually after all kids are in bed. I can't count the number of times Eli has pulled my needles out of my current socks. Thankfully I'm always on a knit row!

Yes we co-sleep although we have tried to 'evict' Eli several times. He's gotten better about laying down and going to sleep wthout much fuss most night. It's been a *long* road. Typically we do bath, diaper, jammies about a half hour before bed time. Once bedtime rolls around one of us goes up stairs and reads some books with him. Lately this has been daddy since he's been very daddy oriented lately. Once the books are done the night light gets turned on. Eli usually does this if you ask him too. Big light (ceiling light) gets turned off. A little cuddling and kisses before getting put in his crib. Usually then one last goodnight is said at the doorway and a few kisses are blown back and forth. This works most nights for a fuss free bedtime, but it took awhile. Eli used to protest bedtime a lot, but have no problem falling alseep on dad's lap within a few minutes if he was allowed to sit downstairs with daddy. As far as sleeping all the way through, it's a crap shoot. Soemtimes he does (knock on wood he has started again) other nights he wakes up and usually ends up in with us (thank you daddy). Four in bed gets crowded especially when I like to try to keep Quinn in between us rather than risk her falling out. If Eli comes to bed, Quinn and I flip directions so our heads are at the foot end. This way she can be on the inside and Eli won't kick her, roll on her, etc.... He's like a flopping fish in bed sometimes! Lengthy answer to your question, Sorry!

In other news, my return to work went okay yesterday. Eli cried when I left him, but made it through the day. He napped for the sitter and played a little with one of the boys close to his age. There was a little tikes basketball hoop and Eli is all about basketballs (any ball really) He's a wicked crazy golfer in the yard. Don't stand too close. Quinn did okay as well. She didn't nap very well, I suppose new noises etc... Also sitter is regulated by state to put babies to sleep on their backs. Quinn sleeps best on her side or belly. She started rolling over this morning, back to belly, so maybe that issue is solved! I missed all three of my kids terribly. I missed being at my house. I missed seeing my cats look like roadkill while they snoozed in the chairs (cats sleep in odd positions). It was hard and next week I have a full week of it. Everyone at work was happy to see me, just wish I could have shared their enthusiasm (spelling).


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm glad your return to work went well, Heather, and hope you feel better about it next week







Oh, I'm looking for a new wheel with my maternity grant- either a Louet Victoria or the Kromski Sonata, though the ladybug is so cute. I think folding would make my life a lot easier.

SL, glad the appointment went well









Sarah







Good to see you, and I'll keep my fingers crossed for the move.

We took the kids to Longleat today (safari park) and River was adorable. Ever so excited about zebras and giraffes, bless him. I'll get pictures up on facebook/ the blog later.


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

What is a maternity grant? I think I need to move to England or somewhere that relizes mothers should get at least the first year of their babies lives off work. HEre's to hoping I can find a way to stay home soon!

I've considered selling my wheel for a folding one for the same reason. Let me know what you end up getting and if you like it! I like my wheel currebtly, but storage is an issue! The ladybug wheel is super cute and they spin nice-I've tried one. Now you have me thinking about selling again!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Maternity grant = Health in pregnancy one-off payment of £190 for all pregnant women. Then we also qualify for a sure start grant of £500 because we get a substantial amount of child tax credit. And yes, I love the socialist Labour government and I do believe that Gordon Brown is the second sexiest man in the world, because without tax credits I couldn't stay at home. Or work. Or live, or eat, or anything really. Steve is on close to average wage, btw, so we're not exceptionally hard up.


----------



## HeatherRenee (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello Ladies!









Sorry haven't been on much. This past week and a half has been super busy in our household. We've started our homeschooling so the older boys have been busy with that... and we've tried to get out and enjoy the sunny weather while we can. (It's suppose to rain for the rest of this week.. yuck!).

The co-sleeping topic.. we co-sleep/slept with all of our boys. We don't push them out, they usually decide when to "leave". With RW he was 2 years old. The he decided that he wanted a "big boy bed" in is room. with IC he was 10 months old (and then it was only to a toddler bed that was beside our bed.) IC has always been independant and wanting his space! LOL. AJ is still in our bed.. but it works out because he is still nursing a lot at night, and I'm too lazy to want to get up LOL

AJ doesn't have much of a vocabulary.. I blame his brothers.. all AJ has to do is point at something and his brothers run to get it, so he doesn't have to talk.. lol (he does says mama, daddy, hello, blue (for blues clues), bob bob (this is bob the builder) and woof (our dog). Everything else is "dat" with a point. Although he knows what things are.. if you ask where RW or IC is he'll point.. if you ask for his cup he gives it to you, and if you ask if he needs his diaper changed, he'll lay down.. LOL

That's about it for us... just schooling, and baking (I've been in a baking mood lately for some reason.. lol) and playing.

Hope ya'll have a great rest of the day!

~ HeatherRenee


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

So I'm like 10 days "late" but I'm only on my second cycle so who knows right? nd I'm really stressed about this move and selling our house, ect so it could be that too right? I'm not sure how I'd feel about a pregnancy right now. It would be fine but I'd rather wait another 6 months or so I think. We aren't preventing really so it's fully possible. I tested a few days ago and it was neg. I don't have any more tests and don't go to town until Wed. I'm also really teary and sensitive but my husband is gone for the third week in a row, we are going to be transfered to who know where who knows when so it could just be all that right? Ugg, I am done with being in limbo on everything! I need some concrete answers in my life!

Ugg, just a mini vent, thanks guys.









HeatherRenee, sounds busy! We are going to be homeschooling too in a couple years. I may start a little something with Grace this year but she really seeks out her own stimulation and requests a lot of learning activities to I'm kind of still just following at this point.

Heather, I hope you can find a way to stay home too, that must be very hard for you! I hope the transition back is continuing to go well.

Helen, where are those pics? I'd love to see your trip to the zoo! We haven't been since James is old enough to care and will need to go before the end of the summer, thanks for the reminder!

Sarah Lynne, I hope you get some answers soon! And thank you!







:

Come on all you other actives that are going through a lurking spell, jump in, I miss you!!


----------



## HeatherRenee (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahn4639* 
So I'm like 10 days "late" but I'm only on my second cycle so who knows right? nd I'm really stressed about this move and selling our house, ect so it could be that too right? I'm not sure how I'd feel about a pregnancy right now. It would be fine but I'd rather wait another 6 months or so I think. We aren't preventing really so it's fully possible. I tested a few days ago and it was neg. I don't have any more tests and don't go to town until Wed. I'm also really teary and sensitive but my husband is gone for the third week in a row, we are going to be transfered to who know where who knows when so it could just be all that right? Ugg, I am done with being in limbo on everything! I need some concrete answers in my life!

Ugg, just a mini vent, thanks guys.










Sounds like you've been busy too! Moving and selling your house.. if you aren't pregnant, the stress alone would be enough to not have a period. IMO, I would just try not think about it til Wed when you can get a pregnancy test (I know, I know.. HARD! LOL) Then, after relaxing and not worrying about it, if it doesn't come back, you can test and if it does come back, then you'll know. *hugs*


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Ugh, being late is irritating.









I just came home to find BooBah holding the shredded remains of a violin bow (mine). I'm... displeased, to put it mildly. Mostly, though, I want to strangle Mike. If he'd been watching the kids and if he'd thought to put the violin back up (rather than not bothering after the painting was finished) this wouldn't have happened. I'm ticked at Bean, BooBah, and Mike for destroying what was left of an all right (if sad) day.

And they wonder why I'm in such a bad mood all the f***** time!!







:


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

hi mamas!!

not much going on here, went to lake tahoe for a vacation for a few days and i'm not sure how much longer i can last in the desert.







i think i'm finally going to come in on budget for the month which is awesome because i have a wee bit of a spending problem.

rynna- yay about haig your own room, i think about that sometimes... sorry about the violin bow, i'd be bummed and pissy too.

sarah lynne- so glad your appt went well! yay heart beat!

sarah- ugh, i'd be totally stressed about moving too. i wouldn't worry too much about being late with it only being your second period, i think i was pretty late for my second too. i just got some mama pads that are awesome though and i can't wait to get my period









heather- i'm so sorry you have to go back to work but i'm glad the kids seem to be doing okay! it's been awesome for me to get back to working part time and leave the kids with curtis. he's so much more in tune with linnaea and she's started going to sleep with no booba!







: if i had a little one though i'd be pretty bummed.

as for all the fiber talk- i'm still knitting the darn skirt i started when i was pregnant with linnaea. i think the project is just so big that i lose motivation. i calculated that it takes me roughly four minutes to do a round and i have like 75 rounds to go, at least, so probably five hours left of straight knitting and i can get probably ten minutes at a time. i bought some smaller patterns to motivate myself to get through this but i'm still dreading it.

anyhoo, what's my cute story for linnaea... oh! she thinks all birds are chickens. we had a baby robin fall out of it's nest in our yard and she was following it around calling it a chicken, it was pretty cute. and she's learning the difference between green tomatoes (NO PLUCK!) and orange ones (PLUCK!) though i have lost more than a few in the process.

and she's working with her limited vocabulary pretty well. she wanted a ketchup pile to dip her french fry in so she pointed to the ketchup and said, "poke" which is usually our word for planting seeds or poking someone else.

i'm tired and overeating lately, bleh. it's amazing because my weight fluctuates about 10 pounds between overeating and not but it makes such a difference, like a size 6/8 or a size 10/12 and right now none of my bras are fitting because the tatas are huge and causing poor slouching posture. anyway, gettting ready to apply to grad school for teaching, wish me luck!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

The bow destroyed was an antique. It went with the violin. I can't replace it; I can't afford to have it repaired either. I'm really hurt by this, I feel betrayed. I don't even know what to do but I don't want to talk to anyone, I'm still quite upset. I don't have a lot of nice things. I don't have a lot of *decent* things. The violin was definately the nicest, and they've gone and screwed that up. Why should I bother with anything nice at all? It's not like anyone but me gives a damn, and do I even count? Do I matter? Clearly not.







:

I have a hard time doing Atkins on the weekends. Part of it is that THRH's girlfriend (who does most of their shopping) doesn't shop for me, and part of it is that I just don't care *at all* when he's around... and neither does he. He wants me to be happy, but I could gain 50 pounds and as long as I was okay with it he would be, too. Really really. He thinks I'm one of the most beautiful human beings ever to walk the Earth-- he says it and he means it. It's weird, I've never had an adult accept me unconditionally before ever.







I love him dearly, and will probably tell him that I need him to stop enabling me... though he isn't actually doing anything in this case except being himself and I happen to love it.







I wonder if saying, "Be mean to me!" would work.







It wouldn't come naturally to him, though, and he'd probably apologize every other word for hurting my feelings. What a love.







:

Ugh. I'm all worked up and weirded out again. I think I'll try some pilates for fat people agan.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Rynna. We had an incident where my dad's trombone got broken, and that hurt. There will be other bows out there for your violin, though. Put the word out, and it will come to you.

Sarah, I'm downloading pictures now


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Sarah, I had two really long cycles after getting my period back, so I would bet that you are fine and just dealing with regular pp period weirdness.

Robin did really, really well at daycare today. She didn't cry when I left and had a lot of fun. She's now taking a nice, long afternoon nap. I'm so relieved! I'm feeling much more confident about starting school again knowing she's happy at daycare.

Had a huge fight with DH about housecleaning today.





















Great way to start the day.

But I did get to babysit my post partum doula client's newborn while she went to an appt, which was absolutely wonderful and quiet and restoring.

Love you guys.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

MAMAS!!!
I missed you all!
SO I quickly read through....

Welcome HeatherRenee! I love this group, it's loaded with really amazing Mamas!

Rynna, can the bow be rehaired? Is the wooden part broken or just the hairs? That can be fixed. I too, have an old violin (it was my grandpa's, predates WW2, it's one of my most cherished things) and the bow has lost a lot of the hairs from age, it can be fixed.

Sooooo my vacation. 10 days with my MIL. Oh yes, you can imagine. She wanted Trixie to be her personal trick pony and it drove me crazy. She told everyone how she knows signs and wanted her to show them all. But my stubborn sweet girl wouldn't do it. (I love her so much!) She only really runs through them if I ask her, it's a game we play where I asked her to tell me a sign and she will. But I don't make her do it in front of people she doesn't know. Sigh. Also she (MIL) was just so obstinenet. Telling me how to mother my daughter in front of her friends. Made me crazy. DH doesn't see it, he don't understand why it makes me nuts. We've had a lot of talks about what is acceptable from his mother and what is not. Her having grandmotherly concern is fine, telling me to prepare a bottle for her "cause you know how she is" is not okay. RAR. Anyhow rant off....

Trixie's also started talking with words. She'll sign and talk at the same time. It's pretty cute. So far her words of choice are shoes and dog. We talk about shoes and dogs a lot.

My pregnancy is good. I feel nothing bad, like no sickness or anything. I feel so normal, it's lovely. I do have an expanding tummy, I look like I did when I was 6 mos with Trixie. I guess I didn't do enough crunches! I have to rig my jeans with hair elastics. I'm wondering how long I can get away with that. I don't want to buy any maternity clothes. I feel the baby kick a lot, a real busy baby, like Trixie was!

So my OB appointment I had the day I left was reassuring. My OB is a dream (the one I had with Trixie started her new practice) anyhow my midwife told me that my blood pressure was the culprit for my placental and no fluid issues, although my blood pressure was never that bad. My OB says it was a freak thing, and absolutely not my fault at all. There was nothing I could have done differently, and by all accounts I took care of myself perfectly. So now I dilemma... my midwife and doctor are totally opposite. My blood pressure was never over 140/90, which is the top of the range allowed for homebirths in CA, but not high enough to worry a doctor. I think that plays into it some, but if me hitting 140/90 sometimes caused that much trouble, I'm worried. I still haven't decided about a homebirth or a hospital birth with this babe. Ideas?
AND my stretch marks are growing! Remember how I was excited to get them with Trixie? Yeah you can totally laugh at me now!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
Rynna, can the bow be rehaired? Is the wooden part broken or just the hairs? That can be fixed. I too, have an old violin (it was my grandpa's, predates WW2, it's one of my most cherished things) and the bow has lost a lot of the hairs from age, it can be fixed.

When I say 'shredded remains' I mean just that. There isn't really enough left *to* fix at this point.







: I'm still super pissed at Mike. As if I didn't have enough reasons to want to throttle him, today I learned that the van hasn't been inspected. The emissions sticker is up to date, but the safety sticker isn't. Mike was supposed to have taken care of this back in May.









I really do try to be understanding and thoughtful and such. Whenever I say something or tell him something that's gone wrong in the calmest, least condescending voice I can muster he gets all whimpery like I'm being obnoxious. After I've brought it up a good dozen times and I start screaming, he'll say that I've been screaming at him the whole bloody time. Then he complains to all and sundry about how mean I am to him, I'm so selfish, yadda yadda. Is it really too much to ask that he deal with, I don't know, ANYTHING in a timely manner? Or that he at least TELL ME that he has no intention of doing any of the crap he said he was going to do? Is it really too freaking much?







:

Anyway, that ended Real Grownup Time for the day and left me irritated and angry-- hence the current Facebook status.









Dea, I'm glad to hear the pregnancy is going well. I won't laugh at you for wanting stretch marks if you don't laugh at me for being so utterly twisted when it comes to body image.










I learned yesterday that one of my sister's best friends from high school is pregnant and that a teen mom we've known all her life is pregnant with #2. (Well, I guess she's not a teen mom anymore; She got pregnant with #2 on her 22nd birthday.







) I promptly gave my sister a hard time for continually asking me if I'm pregnant; Clearly she was getting vibes from elsewhere.







I'm actually kind of excited for her friend, who's a really nice girl with her behind in gear for the most part.







I've known her since she was about twelve; It'll be fun to see her raising a little person.


----------



## RasJi7 (Sep 25, 2007)

Dea- 10 days with your MIL- you are a saint! I am just now starting to understand the setting boundaries thing- I just figured people had the sense to know what is and is not appropriate- oh how wrong I was








Jahmari is doing the words and signs talking too- it's amazing. I am so proud. And Yay for an easy pg so far- although the blood pressure must be worrying- i don't know enough about it.

I found Gund brand wooden puzzles at Ross for 1.99 and Jahmari surprised me by putting the dinosaur one together after showed him a couple times- he is so smart!

I was doing no tv until he was 3 BUT I've been putting this youtube video of India Arie singing ABC's with Elmo during breakfast and today he was trying to sing to it.

Some mornings he rolls over and gets right in my face and says 'hi!' or he will get out of bed and do this little happy dance. i think this is my favorite age yet.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Rynna, I'm so sorry about your violin. I would be gutted if mine was destroyed. I think it sounds like Mike needs a wee dose of reality. Or a big ol' kick in the pants.
I saw your most recent facebook status. Please say it's not so!!!

RasJi7, I know! Boundaries! I know mine where she's concerned, I don't tell her what she should and shouldn't do with her life, but she's not quite there with us! I guess it's 'cause her sons (DH included) just let her dictate their lives, then I enter the picture and I won't let her do that to me, it's a power struggle, and before Trixie it was less of an issue, but now, ahhhh!
Isn't it great how our babes are so smart? Sometimes Trixie will jsut do something that totally blows me away! I love it.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Dea, if your non-pregnant BP is 120/70 or less, I'd consider the homebirth. If your non-pregnant (or start of this pregnancy) BP is already over that then I'd go straight for hospital. It's leaving you very little room for your BP to climb normally as a result of pregnancy without risking you out of homebirth- and I consider 20 systolic points to be more worrying than over 140/90.

And well done for surviving your MIL. It's nice to have them, but they're best many miles away, I find.

Rynna, are you sure your current lifestyle is actually working? It doesn't seem like Mike is getting it, and you're moving on without him.

Lauren, I'm glad things are going well with daycare









And puzzles? I hadn't even thought of that for River.


----------



## HeatherRenee (Apr 3, 2009)

Rynna, sorry to hear about your bow.









Dea, thanks for the welcome.







I've enjoyed what I've been part of so far.







Just trying to get to know everyone.. at least it's an active group. I've been a part of a couple of groups (on a different site) where noone talks.

RasJi7, that's a great idea! I hadn't thought about puzzles for AJ. I know my older two love them, but I didn't even think about chunky wooden ones for AJ. We don't have a Ross around here... any ideas who would have some (besides Wal-mart.. I hate that store)

Lauren, glad to hear that your LO is doing well in daycare. It's always hard, cause ya never know how they are going to feel being there. Glad she had fun.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I'm not really interested in dragging Mike along, truth be told. He's a grown man; I really can't help it if he's slow to catch on. I'm honest and direct, and lately I've taken (once again) to issuing ultimata because he really doesn't get the picture without them. Anything he's failing to grasp right now is the result of his own stubborness, rather than an inability to understand. It's lack of desire on his part, and laziness, and I'm rather tired of both. I've been tired of both for a long, long time now and I absolutely refuse to put my life or anyone else's on hold any longer because he won't get his butt in gear. I have a feeling (feeling? I'm pretty damned sure right now) that if he had no children, Mike would be sleeping on his parents' couch and/or working a job that he despised because his father wouldn't put up with his 40 year old behind moving back in and mooching.

Yeah, I know he's depressed. I know he's been depressed. It sounds exceptionally cold-hearted of me, but I honestly don't care anymore. Mike has absolutely no desire, as far as I can tell, to get better. He won't do ANY of the things that he knows would help (like make a concerted effort at getting a job). He seems to want to be miserable and to relish being the victim. I understand being unhappy and not having the energy to change that, but it's been more than two years now and it's gone on more than long enough. When you have kids, sometimes you have to suck it up and roll your butt out of bed and do the things you don't want to be bothered doing. That's pretty much what being a grownup is-- having to do things that you don't want to do. I mean do I *want* to be up to my elbows in poop every other day? No, but that doesn't stop me from changing poopy diapers. Life's full of poop and sometimes you just have to deal with it, wash your hands and move on-- especially when other people are suffering for it, too.

Puzzles-- Ross and TJ Maxx often have nice wooden puzzles around here. We only have a few here, but Bear's quite the little puzzler.







He's not as obsessive as BooBah was about it, but he enjoys them and "gets" it. They have a lot more puzzles at their grandparents' house (BooBah LOVED all kinds of puzzles as a tiny tot) and he plays with them all the time.







I've found that this is a great age for shape sorters too, the plastic or the wooden kind. Also toys that you pull on a string-- very popular with kids who only started walking six months ago.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Lauren, so glad Robin is adjusting well to daycare! Good to hear... Boo on the housecleaning wars







: we've had those ourselves from time to time.

OOhh, Dea, holy crap, that doesn't sound like a "vacation" to me... 10 days of an imposing MIL. Glad you survived it. I don't know anything about the BP and home birth risk.

Ah Rynna, dude, I would probably be horrible and end up breaking something of Mike's were I in your situation (less out of spite than anger), you sound like you're handling it remarkably well. I don't know how you keep him around, truth be told.

Ras, as others have said - puzzles! What a great idea! I've not really done any with DD, so I have no idea how she'd do with them.

Nice to see you Helen.

HeatherRenee, glad you're here. It's nice to keep the conversation going. I've been dissappointed in other groups, too, but this one keeps on truckin'! I like that.

Nara and the DSC are doing well. I just love to sit there and watch them play together. The DSC have been playing hide and seek with the neighborhood kids alot lately, and now Nara will cover her eyes and say "un, ooo, eee, or, iwe, ix, eben..." I am more and more amazed by her ability to communicate. I should have known with the whole "ah-ah" thing at day four, but wow. This girl really knows what she's talking about - not just repeating thigns. The other day I was nursing her and going on and on to DH about "mommy" vs "momma" and how I much prefer "momma" and DH was giving his imput. Nara popped off, looked me right in the eye and said "mom" *pause* "mee" and then gave me the biggest $#!* eating crinkly grin and started giggling. Seriously... this girl... She's gonna give me a run for my money, huh?


----------



## RasJi7 (Sep 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherRenee* 
I've been a part of a couple of groups (on a different site) where noone talks.

RasJi7, that's a great idea! I hadn't thought about puzzles for AJ. I know my older two love them, but I didn't even think about chunky wooden ones for AJ. We don't have a Ross around here... any ideas who would have some (besides Wal-mart.. I hate that store)

No talking is not a problem with these Mommas! Keeping up is usually more of a problem for me.

Like Rynna said, TJMaxx had some too. Don't know how you feel about target but they had a set of 4 with a little metal rack to put them away on for 8 or 9$. Since you have the other lo's might be worth it for you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
I'm not really interested in dragging Mike along, truth be told. He's a grown man; I really can't help it if he's slow to catch on.









: That is where my husband and I are at as well. i also know that he is depressed. If he gets help for it he gets help for it... I'm getting my own counseling but not sure how this is going to work since I feel like I am making progress personally with past issues and he is seemingly at a standstill. At some point the word divorce will likely be thrown around but I am very calm about that at this point- maybe when it is more clear to me that my dh is not going to get help I will be ready to put down the ultimatum.

Finger painting is another activity that I am about to try again, last time I tried it wasn't the biggest hit... Can you tell that I have a list of activities I thought would be so much fun to do when I had a child??? I was right about the sidewalk chalk and it is so relaxing for me to draw and create outside too.
















So happy my son made the Feb cutoff- you all are really a great group of Mommas to be in touch with.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Helen, thank you! My BP is crazy, it averages to be 125/85ish, I have a lovely case of white coat syndrome, so I can feel it climb on the way to the doctors where I get it done. But I agree with you, I don't have much room, and that really makes sense, helps to make a good choice. I'm lucky that my OB is completely supportive of me having a VBAC and is empathetic to my issues with Trixie, she says she had a very similar birth.

Rynna.... Ohhhh you're in a sticky spot! Sounds to me, (who's completly not a psychologist) that Mike is dealing with more than depression. Sounds a little like personality disorder.... Fun! Did you find your scissors? That might have been a facebook thing, my worlds are running together a little.


----------



## HeatherRenee (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RasJi7* 

Finger painting is another activity that I am about to try again, last time I tried it wasn't the biggest hit... Can you tell that I have a list of activities I thought would be so much fun to do when I had a child??? I was right about the sidewalk chalk and it is so relaxing for me to draw and create outside too.
















So happy my son made the Feb cutoff- you all are really a great group of Mommas to be in touch with.

We "finger paint" with pudding.. they've got chocolate ~ Brown, Vanilla ~ (usually white), Banana~ Yellow If I could find a natural coloring for other colors that wouldn't stain, I'd use them to make other colors. But, the pudding is safe for AJ to put in his mouth.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
Rynna.... Ohhhh you're in a sticky spot! Sounds to me, (who's completly not a psychologist) that Mike is dealing with more than depression. Sounds a little like personality disorder.... Fun! Did you find your scissors? That might have been a facebook thing, my worlds are running together a little.









I like to joke with people that if they give me a journal full of everything they've done in the past week and an hour with a DSM, I could diagnose them with a mental illness. It's absolutely true, too; Everybody's got *something* "pathological" going on. Mike's depressed, though. His personality is very different from mine, but I don't think there's anything pathological about it. I'm leery of such diagnoses in general (having been diagnosed with many "personality disorders," most of which don't actually apply). He's very introverted and fairly submissive, intelligent but entirely unmotivated, and he's got an awful lot of inertia.









Here's the really irritating part: He absolutely hates it when I'm condescending to him, but he responds almost exclusively to that sort of treatment. This morning he threw a fit at me because I wasn't "talking to him like a person." I said the same things I always do ("I talked to you like a person all week, but you don't HEAR me unless I'm treating you like a child!") and he threw a tantrum which I threw right back at him. When he was finished... he got up and did what I'd told him to do in the first place. If he REALLY hated the condescending tone, he'd have done it a week ago when I first brought it up in calm, rational speech. I'm very, VERY predictable this way; I've been communicating with him the same way for years. I don't know why he's surprised and angered by it every time when I've been doing the same bloody things for as long as he's known me! It shouldn't surprise him at all... but it blindsides him every time because he honestly DOES NOT HEAR me when I talk to him like he's an adult.









And yes, I found my scissors; They'd slid underneath the top blanket.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherRenee* 
We "finger paint" with pudding.. they've got chocolate ~ Brown, Vanilla ~ (usually white), Banana~ Yellow If I could find a natural coloring for other colors that wouldn't stain, I'd use them to make other colors. But, the pudding is safe for AJ to put in his mouth.

You are so very, very brave.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

My point was, Rynna, that if it's not working, then you try something different


----------



## HeatherRenee (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 

You are so very, very brave.









LOL! It helps that the floor is easy clean up... and that AJ likes baths..


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi! I'm going to try to catch up on personals later today or tomorrow...DH is moderately laid up with his foot in walking cast/boot thing b/c he has 7 stitches on his ankle. He can watch DD, but is a bit limited in where they can go & she gets bored in her room. Thankfully my parents are coming up tonight to help out - we're kind of house slaves right now.

We had to put our old dog down last week. Nothing specific, just old age, and we wanted his last days to be dignified. He was not incontinent, he could sort of get up & down the stairs, he could still go outside and walk around a little bit, but he had completely lost the desire to go hiking. That was the sign we were waiting for, I guess. Anyways, we're all very sad, and DD keeps signing "dog" and then saying "gone" and then signing, "Where did he go?" It's deeply heartbreaking.

Dea - sounds like our DDs are on the same page, mixing sign & spoken word!

The latest 2 words are "slide" and "corn", both very clearly enunciated, oddly. She LOVES corn on the cob. LOVES it.

Hugs to all of you, nice to "see" you!


----------



## HeatherRenee (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 

Here's the really irritating part: He absolutely hates it when I'm condescending to him, but he responds almost exclusively to that sort of treatment. This morning he threw a fit at me because I wasn't "talking to him like a person." I said the same things I always do ("I talked to you like a person all week, but you don't HEAR me unless I'm treating you like a child!") and he threw a tantrum which I threw right back at him. When he was finished... he got up and did what I'd told him to do in the first place. If he REALLY hated the condescending tone, he'd have done it a week ago when I first brought it up in calm, rational speech. I'm very, VERY predictable this way; I've been communicating with him the same way for years. I don't know why he's surprised and angered by it every time when I've been doing the same bloody things for as long as he's known me! It shouldn't surprise him at all... but it blindsides him every time because he honestly DOES NOT HEAR me when I talk to him like he's an adult.










hrmm.. that would drive me nuts.. are you sure it's not something besides depression? Is it just the tone of your voice, or how you say things that change when you "stop talking to him like an adult"?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherRenee* 
hrmm.. that would drive me nuts.. are you sure it's not something besides depression? Is it just the tone of your voice, or how you say things that change when you "stop talking to him like an adult"?

Oh I'm sure it's both. Part of the problem is that he finds it condescending when I speak 'naturally' with him, because my natural speech patterns are... somewhat erudite.







He gets upset and thinks that I'm making fun of him, that I go into the conversation knowing he won't understand me and that I'm just showing off.







This isn't unique, it's just unpleasant in someone that I have to live with. Unlike a child who'll simply ask "What does X mean?" adults tend to become agitated, so I modify my speech all. the. time. (This is, incidentally, one of the reasons that I swear so much. How can anyone accuse me of elitism when I drop an f-bomb every three words?







) Anyway, that's part of it. When I'm being *actively* condescending, though, my voice positively drips poison. It's really not nice.







: I have to walk a fine line with Mike and always have. When I'm not really upset about things but I'm on my A game, I tend to speak to him the way that I'd speak to a ten or eleven year old-- lots of 'reminders' and quiet nudging. He responds very well to this.









I'm just not on my A game this week-- too much work, too many frustrations, not enough getting done.







I probably need more Floravital, too.







Hm. I think I'll put that on Mike's agenda, while I'm at it.
















Okay ladies, some slightly bad news: My computer is going out for repairs today. I thought I'd have a little bit longer, but as it turns out Dell's using FedEx for this one and I'd already scheduled a pickup for Bean's old school computer (which died when the house was struck by lightning a few months ago). Since the FedEx dude will be here anyway, I'll just hand him two computers instead of one. I should have my laptop back in about a week, but by then the new thread will have started (I hope!), so if one of you would be so kind as to PM me a link I'd be greatful. I'll be able to check in from Mike's computer, but I won't be online nearly as much. Have a great weekend!


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Ahhhhh potty learning!!

So Trixie has been getting horrible rashes, in 'sposies and in cloth. So bad that I can't wipe her properly 'cause it hurts her. I change her the minute she poops and very often so that she's never wet long.
Right now she is diaperless 'cause it's pretty bad, I went to put her on the potty and she bemoaned it, and then stood up and peed on the floor. 2X today this has happened! ahhhhh!
ideas?

I don't know if it's her diet, she eats fruit, and perhaps it's too acidic, but mostly it's blueberries and melon. Some strawberries but not many at all. No citrus. She doesn't do well with cow's milk and might have a tablespoon on her shared cereal with me.

ideas?


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh I forgot to mention. I've started having Bh contractions already. I'm wondering if I should be worrying? I'm 14 weeks 3 days. I had them early and regular with Trixie too. I had some RRL tea yesterday, coincidence?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Dea, did you know that blueberries are actually highly allergenic? They belong to a family called "nightshade fruits" (along with tomatos) and can not only be very acidic but are frequently a cause of undiagnosed allergies. LOTS of people are allergic to nightshade fruits and are just clueless about it. I know a woman who used to get ridiculously bad eczema all over her arms and legs especially; I mean it'd get so bad that she could hardly bend her fingers enough to open a doorknob. My mom suggested to her that she stop eating tomatos, and after a week and a half it was completely gone. She hasn't eaten a tomato since, nor has she had any eczema at all.









So yeah-- I say cut the blueberries and give it a week, and see if her poor little buns don't clear right up. Poor muffin.









As to the BH, it's warm and I'd assume dehydration at this time of year. Water water water, and salt to taste. It's the simplest answer and the simplest to address in most cases; Hope it's helpful!


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

I knew blueberries had a bad rap... I didn't think that they woudl be responsible for this. Bummer, sometimes it's the only thing she'll eat in a day. I didn't know they were related to tomatoes, I have issues with tomatoes (but that doens't mean I don't eat bunches of them, yumm!)
I"ll cut the blueberries, boo! I hope it helps.


----------



## HeatherRenee (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Dea, did you know that blueberries are actually highly allergenic? They belong to a family called "nightshade fruits" (along with tomatos) and can not only be very acidic but are frequently a cause of undiagnosed allergies. LOTS of people are allergic to nightshade fruits and are just clueless about it.

As to the BH, it's warm and I'd assume dehydration at this time of year. Water water water, and salt to taste. It's the simplest answer and the simplest to address in most cases; Hope it's helpful!

I was going to say the same thing.. try cutting out the blueberries and see if that helps.

Also, I know that with each of my kids, I had BH earlier and earlier with each pregnancy. Drinking lots of water and putting my feet up to rest helped a lot.

Hope your computer gets fixed fast Dea!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Okay: Last day on my computer, take two.









I watched a movie last night/this morning that made me feel quite ill. Now I'm reading a book that's got me gasping in amusement and horror. I always knew that there was much more to _Tales From the Arabian Nights_ than I'd learned, but wow.














I'm really enjoying it. It's so eminantly quotable, too. I'm going to be saying "Whatsoever women willeth the same she fulfilleth however man nilleth" for a while.









That said, I'm fascinated by the historical treatment of women. It's seriously enough to make me consider attempting a scholarly paper on what is clearly [to me] the masculine fear of feminine power. I might actually do it, too. I mean this stuff is *insane*. If you think the Christian bible is heavy on the anti-feminine sentiment, it's got nothing on the book I'm reading now. I'm so ready to pore through literature from around the world in an attempt to gain some insight into this. Yes, I know it's been done before... but I haven't done it, and I'm keen on it right now. It's truly mind-boggling to me.


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
Bummer, sometimes it's the only thing she'll eat in a day.

AH! So my DD isn't the only one who turns her nose up at food on a regular basis? DH is starting to worry - she really will go for several days in a row--more than a week, sometimes--when she eats very little food. Blueberries are always a hit!

Hope the absence of blueberries clears up the rash.

We are officially on the trying-to-make-another-baby team. Sigh. We're both mildly terrified. Go ahead Rynna & Helen - laugh at me!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slgt* 
AH! So my DD isn't the only one who turns her nose up at food on a regular basis? DH is starting to worry - she really will go for several days in a row--more than a week, sometimes--when she eats very little food. Blueberries are always a hit!

It's perfectly normal for little folks this age to do this. I will say that Bear's appetite has become MUCH more regular since we removed wheat and soy from his diet, but there are still times when he just wants to have Neocate and nothing else, to the extent that he eats the dry powder out of the can.














Normal normal, fine fine.







As long as they're still growing and happy and explorative, it's all good.

Quote:

We are officially on the trying-to-make-another-baby team. Sigh. We're both mildly terrified. Go ahead Rynna & Helen - laugh at me!
First a cold shiver ran down my spine. Then I remembered that reading about someone else TTC hasn't yet gotten me pregnant (to my knowledge) and I felt much relief.







: What's so terrifying? Oh, yes, #2. Well, I'll tell you how it went for me. When Bean was a little fellow, it was difficult to go places. I had a diaper bag and my backpack filled with stuff, etc. When BooBah was born, it was damn near impossible for me to go anywhere-- twice as much stuff crammed into every corner of the minivan. When Bella was born, I had no problem getting out of the house at all; A week later Mike came home from work and called me, quite distressed. "I'm at the grocery store. We're out of milk."







In the summertime, cramming all four kids into the car means I should probably bring a gallon of water and some plastic cups (and a bottle of Neocate powder for Bear). In the winter, it's somewhat more important that the kids are wearing shoes.







I keep blankets in the car and my children are little furnaces, so sometimes they wear jackets and sometimes they don't; Often as not the jackets remain in the minivan for weeks on end.









*I take as much stuff for all four kids now as I did for just BeanBean when he was a tiny fellow.*







One change of clothing for each of the smaller two, a clean shirt for each of the larger two. Sit & Stand stroller, and Bean usually brings a book or three. Cell phone, water, and I like to keep napkins & plasticware in the van because one never knows when those things will come into play. Oh yes, I used to keep a box of Goldfish in the van, but these days I go for Cheerios instead (because they're Bear-friendly). Sometimes I keep other snacky things in there too, like a box of Odwalla bars or some such. In fact, I'm open to suggestions for in-car, Bear-friendly snacks.









Oh-- you should know that I only keep snacks in the van at all because we take a lot of longish drives. If most of our driving was just around town, it'd be water and emergency Cheerios and nothing else.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Rynna, men are scared of women in power because that woman is POWERFUL! Think of how the American Army won't allow a woman on the battlefield in case she falls, she would immediately take out all of those around her because they would all rush to help/ save her, thereby making the whole weaker.
Think of Queen Elizabeth 1 (my favorite monarch ever!) She was so powerful because she used her feminine wiles (if you will) to get what she wanted, she promised her hand in marriage (and her virginity) to France to help beat Spain and vise versa. She rocked!
Personally I believe that although women are oppressed, we are stronger. I can get my husband to do practically anything in the house because I'll play the girl card. Guys don't have a girl card, heh. (I don't take advantage...)
So it's my opinion that yes men are scared of women in power 'cause we're damn powerful!
Ohhh I could come up with so much more! But I think Trixie's peed on the floor.

SLGT, when a friend of mine started TTCing they called it humping with a cause. heh.

Off to clean a piddle puddle.


----------



## RasJi7 (Sep 25, 2007)

Rynna, love your quotable quote "Whatsoever women willeth the same she fulfilleth however man nilleth" LOVE it.

I've been reading The Good Marriage, feel like mine is doomed, but I'm surprisingly calm about it. probably numb.

Emergency cheerios hehe- us too. Water and the diaper bag is what I bring. I just make sure the bag is stocked, refil diapers, and rotate books to keep their interest.

Jahmari has his days too where he will not eat much, then he has days where it seems all I do is feed him, clean up, start again.

I've got tons of work to do with my new job (work at home- yay!) and it is exactly what I wanted to be doing perhaps i willedethed it hehe no for real i did manifest it because i put out there exactly what i wanted and went after it.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slgt* 
We are officially on the trying-to-make-another-baby team. Sigh. We're both mildly terrified. Go ahead Rynna & Helen - laugh at me!

I'm not laughing. TTC is the single most terrifying thing I've ever done. But hey, have fun doing it, huh?

Rynna, I have "When God was a woman" on my to-get-round-to-reading pile. If it's good, I'll let you know.

Dea, check out Bess of Hardwick. Same era as Elizabeth 1, but her story's quite exceptional. She was born a (poor) farmers daughter and ended up the richest woman in England, bar the Queen. Oh, and some pregnancies come with shedloads of BH. Don't know why.

I don't want to think about how much food we're getting through







Someone left the lid off the jar of peanut butter again this morning and River was straight in there. With a tablespoon









Rasji







I wish I had a magic wand. Isaac was this age when my first husband and I split up, and it was the best decision I made in my life.


----------



## RasJi7 (Sep 25, 2007)

Helen, that really is reassuring to hear. I have a feeling that I will be saying the same thing one day. I really want more children... when I am ready for them









slgt- yay for ttc! I loved the excitement of finally not getting a period after trying for so long- so elating.

Dea and others- best bet for not ruining my Mom's carpet while we are here? Feel like I have a puppy at this point with the piddle puddles... He has a baby bjorn... but for some reason leaning over with hands on floor and watching it come out all over the floor is way more fun. He even enjoys going to get the towel, makes the noise of the lysol spspsp and then helps me stomp on the towel to clean up the mess. Is there a best method for getting it up and not leaving her house smelling pissy? At least she will think of us often when we are moved out :/


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Dea, Robin gets terrible poops/rash when she eats lots of blueberries.

Also, I started getting BH at 14 weeks, too -- my midwife says it's ok as long as they aren't painful. Oy








.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

New thread


----------

